# Ibrahimovic



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Un campione assoluto, sta sfoderando perle su perle. Ho davvero un rimpianto enorme a non averlo più, baretterei Balotelli + Matri per riaverlo.


----------



## Liuke (23 Ottobre 2013)

balotelli+matri? io baratterei balotelli+elsha...


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Un campione assoluto, sta sfoderando perle su perle. Ho davvero un rimpianto enorme a non averlo più, baretterei Balotelli + Matri per riaverlo.



Stavo per aprire il topic...

Giocatore stratosferico. E' praticamente lui il PSG. "eheheh ma ha 32 anni è finito " cit

Altro che Thiago silva, che rammarico.. averlo ceduto così


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Ottobre 2013)

premettendo che balotelli vale un unghia di ibrahimovic...
questo è una roba stratosferica..bo..si meriterebbe assolutamente la champions


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Mamma mia ragazzi è troppo pauroso, da solo vale il nostro intero attacco.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stavo per aprire il topic...
> 
> Giocatore stratosferico. E' praticamente lui il PSG. "eheheh ma ha 32 anni è finito " cit
> 
> *Altro che Thiago silva*, che rammarico.. averlo ceduto così



Quoto tutto,ma il paragone con Thiagone non c'entra nulla.Hanno due ruoli completamente diversi ed erano entrambi egualmente fondamentali per noi.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto,ma il paragone con Thiagone non c'entra nulla.Hanno due ruoli completamente diversi ed erano entrambi egualmente fondamentali per noi.



Sì ovvio, ma per dire chi avrei ceduto.
Thiago silva è un difensore, basta avere un'ottima fase difensiva e compensi il "non thiago" 
Ibra no, non puoi copensarlo.. lo abbiamo regalto altroche
Peccato

http://www.milanworld.net/due-gol-pazzeschi-di-ibra-contro-landerlecht-vt11910.html#post314422


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> premettendo che balotelli vale un unghia di ibrahimovic...
> questo è una roba stratosferica..bo..si meriterebbe assolutamente la champions



già...11 Scudetti ragazzi...quasi tutti da protagonista
la Champions se la merita anche se non vorrei che la vincesse col PSG

santo cielo ho appena visto che ha fatto 3 gol in 45 minuti


----------



## Albijol (23 Ottobre 2013)

scusate sbagliato thread


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2013)

come ho scritto nell'altro topic è tra i 30 giocatori più forti di tutti i tempi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2013)

ditemi un giocatore che ha vinto 11 Scudetti risultando decisivo per almeno 8-9 (ho tolto 1 con la Juve e 1 con il Barca)


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2013)

Quattro gol...


----------



## Liuke (23 Ottobre 2013)

poker...


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2013)

Cavani è forte, ma Ibra è di un altro livello


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ehhhhh in Champions non è mai decisivo"


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Ottobre 2013)

ce lo siamo goduto troppo poco tempo... mi manca ibra, balo non compensa assolutamente purtroppo.


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ce lo siamo goduto troppo poco tempo... mi manca ibra, balo non compensa assolutamente purtroppo.


Passare da un possibile Ibra-Tevez a Matri-Balotelli (per quanto possa essere forte quest'ultimo) è un bruttissimo colpo


----------



## Hammer (23 Ottobre 2013)

Im-men-so. Nessun centravanti come lui


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Dai diamogli Balotelli e riprendiamoci Ibra..


----------



## 2515 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Vabè dai, il 3-0 il portiere ha ringraziato ogni santo che non lo ha preso, gli spezzava l'osso del collo. Un tiro di collo pieno di ibra in corsa al volo di controbalzo è la cosa peggiore che possa capitare a un portiere.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ibrino.


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Vabè dai, il 3-0 il portiere ha ringraziato ogni santo che non lo ha preso, gli spezzava l'osso del collo. Un tiro di collo pieno di ibra in corsa al volo di controbalzo è la cosa peggiore che possa capitare a un portiere.



E' spaventoso..


----------



## Jino (23 Ottobre 2013)

Fenomeno, si sa. Ciò non toglie che rimpiango di più Silva.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Semplicemente un fenomeno, magari quest'anno la sua squadra vincesse la CL perchè lui se lo merita (tanto noi di sicuro ci fermeremo tra gironi ed ottavi).


Jino ha scritto:


> Fenomeno, si sa. Ciò non toglie che rimpiango di più Silva.


Anch'io. In Serie A contano la difesa ed il centrocampo, poi puoi avere anche un attacco scarso. Il secondo anno con Ibra ricordiamo che non abbiamo vinto nulla perchè Thiago Silva era infortunato e prendevamo gol ridicoli non vincendo partite sulla carta semplici, come quell'1-2 contro la Fiorentina (e quella fiorentina di Delio Rossi era penosa).


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

Per me lo abbiamo regalato, la storiella dell'ingaggio regge poco anche perché il Psg è pieno di soldi, 21 milioni per un giocatore del genere è da polli.


----------



## juventino (23 Ottobre 2013)

Meriterebbe veramente la Champions.


----------



## almilan (23 Ottobre 2013)

king zlatan 

ps: ieri ibra ,oggi matri...brrrrrrrr....


----------



## tequilad (24 Ottobre 2013)

Che giocatore!


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Ottobre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente un fenomeno, magari quest'anno la sua squadra vincesse la CL perchè lui se lo merita (tanto noi di sicuro ci fermeremo tra gironi ed ottavi).
> 
> Anch'io. In Serie A contano la difesa ed il centrocampo, poi puoi avere anche un attacco scarso. Il secondo anno con Ibra ricordiamo che non abbiamo vinto nulla perchè Thiago Silva era infortunato e prendevamo gol ridicoli non vincendo partite sulla carta semplici, come quell'1-2 contro la Fiorentina (e quella fiorentina di Delio Rossi era penosa).



Noi con Nesta e Maldini abbiamo vinto uno scudetto..
La Roma non ha fenomeni in difesa eppur è la migliore d'europa
La Rube ha vinto 2 scudetto con bonucci e chiellini
Come ho già detto se hai una fase difensiva va bene avere anche dei cessi per dire. Noi nella seconda meta della stagione l'anno scorso con Zapata e Mexes abbiamo subito pochissimo.

Ibra no, Ibra non dovevamo vederlo.Con lui ti assicuravi una possibile lotta allo scudetto e CL sicura al 100%...

Avrei mandato a calcio i nostri attaccanti in blocco e preso solo lui...


----------



## 2515 (24 Ottobre 2013)

Vorrei vedere una scena alla Holly e Benji, con i due giocatori che colpiscono insieme il pallone di collo pieno, e vedere chi la vince tra:
Roberto Carlos e Ibra

O il pallone esplode o uno dei due si spezza una gamba.


----------



## Djici (24 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Noi con Nesta e Maldini abbiamo vinto uno scudetto..
> La Roma non ha fenomeni in difesa eppur è la migliore d'europa
> La Rube ha vinto 2 scudetto con bonucci e chiellini
> Come ho già detto se hai una fase difensiva va bene avere anche dei cessi per dire. Noi nella seconda meta della stagione l'anno scorso con Zapata e Mexes abbiamo subito pochissimo.
> ...



anch'io.
avrei preferito avere solo lui in rosa come attacante piutosto che tutti i mezzi giocatori che abbiamo... i vari matri, pazzini, robinho...
tutti insieme non fanno una scarpa di ibra.


----------



## O Animal (24 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## folletto (24 Ottobre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quattro gol...



E ne ha mancato di poco uno assolutamente pazzesco


----------



## tequilad (24 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Noi con Nesta e Maldini abbiamo vinto uno scudetto..
> La Roma non ha fenomeni in difesa eppur è la migliore d'europa
> La Rube ha vinto 2 scudetto con bonucci e chiellini
> Come ho già detto se hai una fase difensiva va bene avere anche dei cessi per dire. Noi nella seconda meta della stagione l'anno scorso con Zapata e Mexes abbiamo subito pochissimo.
> ...



Concordo al 100 %


----------



## Snape (24 Ottobre 2013)

Fortissimo, ma non il giocatore che mi rimane nel cuore.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2013)

Ibra è molto più importante di Thiago, in quanto con una buona fase difensiva puoi sopperire ad un non eccelso livello qualitativo della retroguardia. Davanti invece devi avere qualità, altrimenti soffri come un cane.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Noi con Nesta e Maldini abbiamo vinto uno scudetto..
> La Roma non ha fenomeni in difesa eppur è la migliore d'europa
> La Rube ha vinto 2 scudetto con bonucci e chiellini
> Come ho già detto se hai una fase difensiva va bene avere anche dei cessi per dire. Noi nella seconda meta della stagione l'anno scorso con Zapata e Mexes abbiamo subito pochissimo.
> ...


Infatti, avevamo Inzaghi, Pato, Lopez, Robinho, Cassano ed El Sharaawy, via tutti pur di trattenere Ibra, invece no, gliel'abbiamo tirato appresso.


----------



## juventino (24 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ibra no, Ibra non dovevamo vederlo.Con lui ti assicuravi una possibile lotta allo scudetto e CL sicura al 100%...
> 
> Avrei mandato a calcio i nostri attaccanti in blocco e preso solo lui...



"_Ehhhh ma c'è il bilancio, il FPF, l'Italia non può permettersi certe spese e bla bla bla._"
Finchè le nostre squadre non capiranno che è meglio avere un solo fuoriclasse piuttosto che 3-4 giocatorini il nostro calcio non migliorerà mai.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> "_Ehhhh ma c'è il bilancio, il FPF, l'Italia non può permettersi certe spese e bla bla bla._"
> Finchè le nostre squadre non capiranno che è meglio avere un solo fuoriclasse piuttosto che 3-4 giocatorini il nostro calcio non migliorerà mai.



Pazzini+Robinho+Matri+Kakà costano più dello stipendio di Ibra.

Bastava non prendere kaka e matri e ti potevi riprendere Ibrino... non si infortunia mai, gioca ovunque, non prendi gol da palle da fermo, sicuro della qualificazione in cl (+ introiti) puoi competere per lo scudo.

Che balle


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Ottobre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> E ne ha mancato di poco uno assolutamente pazzesco



non trovo il video 
puoi scrivere come stava segnando?


----------



## folletto (24 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non trovo il video
> puoi scrivere come stava segnando?



pallonetto da posizione decentrata (tra l'area piccola e il limite esterno dell'area di rigore), davanti aveva difensore e portiere in uscita, alta di pochissimo e lui non era completamente girato verso la porta ed era fermo, ne aveva mancato uno simile anche quando giocava con noi. visto ieri sera negli highlights


----------



## Jino (24 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzini+Robinho+Matri+Kakà costano più dello stipendio di Ibra.
> 
> Bastava non prendere kaka e matri e ti potevi riprendere Ibrino... non si infortunia mai, gioca ovunque, non prendi gol da palle da fermo, sicuro della qualificazione in cl (+ introiti) puoi competere per lo scudo.
> 
> Che balle



Ibrahimovic a 14 mln d'euro annui?! Dai Tifo'o, se n'è andato giusto perchè era fuori logica per il Milan e per l'Italia. Mica è stata venduto perchè fosse un calciatore inadeguato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2013)

Più invecchia e più migliora.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Ottobre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> pallonetto da posizione decentrata (tra l'area piccola e il limite esterno dell'area di rigore), davanti aveva difensore e portiere in uscita, alta di pochissimo e lui non era completamente girato verso la porta ed era fermo, ne aveva mancato uno simile anche quando giocava con noi. visto ieri sera negli highlights



così raggiungeva Messi con 5 gol in una partita


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Novembre 2013)

Ha segnato anche oggi...Ibrahimovic agli ottavi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2013)

vediamo cosa farà nella fase finale


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Novembre 2013)

Grande Zlatan  te ne devi andare via da li, il psg lo "odio"


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Novembre 2013)

Ha segnato un solo gol meno di CR7,direi che è anche lui in lizza per il record di gol ai gironi.


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vediamo cosa farà nella fase finale



Esatto, perchè alla fine Ibra è sempre stato discusso in quelle partite, non certo nelle altre in cui è fenomenale. Stiamo a vedere se ha raggiunto l'apice della maturità per davvero.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Novembre 2013)

Torna , ti prego


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto, perchè alla fine Ibra è sempre stato discusso in quelle partite, non certo nelle altre in cui è fenomenale. Stiamo a vedere se ha raggiunto l'apice della maturità per davvero.



già mi sembra che ha fatto solo 4 gol nella fase finale quindi...certo che sono tantissimi 7 gol in 4 partite di Champions...di solito con 10 gol vinci la Classifica Marcatori


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Novembre 2013)

lo Amo Ibra, ma quei 40 gol che ha fatto in Champions solo 4 sono nella fase finale


----------



## tequilad (6 Novembre 2013)

Io spero quest'anno dia una svolta e vinca la CL!


----------



## Denni90 (6 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lo Amo Ibra, ma quei 40 gol che ha fatto in Champions solo 4 sono nella fase finale



gli altri 36 quindi nn valgono??? verranno annulati il giorno del suo ritiro??
per arrivare agli ottavi devi passare i gironi e per passare devi fare gol... nn capisco però sarebbero + importanti quelli della fase ad eliminazione...
allora inzaghi avrebbe fatto metà dei suoi gol per niente?? ma dai...


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Novembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> gli altri 36 quindi nn valgono??? verranno annulati il giorno del suo ritiro??
> per arrivare agli ottavi devi passare i gironi e per passare devi fare gol... nn capisco però sarebbero + importanti quelli della fase ad eliminazione...
> allora inzaghi avrebbe fatto metà dei suoi gol per niente?? ma dai...



D'accordo.. Messi e Cristina hanno fatto 39898438 gol in cl, mai fatti dicono che più di ibra hanno: uno 2 champions e basta in più, l'altro solo 1 champions


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

Ancora con la storiella che Ibra non è decisivo in Champions? LOL


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2013)

Per me resta il numero uno, al di là delle Champions o dei palloni d'oro.


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Io spero quest'anno dia una svolta e vinca la CL!



Lo spero anche io per lui, se la merita. Faccio il tifo o per Carletto o per Zlatan.


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ancora con la storiella che Ibra non è decisivo in Champions? LOL



Beh, è oggettivamente vero che non ha mai fatto la differenza come la fa nei campionati, non è una storia inventata...


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh, è oggettivamente vero che non ha mai fatto la differenza come la fa nei campionati, non è una storia inventata...



Con quale squadra avrebbe dovuto vincere la Champions? 
Con l'inter di Mancini che non vince nemmeno contro i pastori danesi? 
Con il Milan di Allegri che pareggia in Polonia e in Austria ? 
L'unica squadra dove ha fatto "cilecca" è stata il Barcellona, che poi anche lì fece gol agli ottavi contro lo Stoccarda e ai quarti contro l'Arsenal, in semifinale hanno incontrato l'Inter che parliamoci chiaro, era destino che la vincessero, ora gioca in una squadra fortissima, ma è sempre stato decisivo non scherziamo.


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Con quale squadra avrebbe dovuto vincere la Champions?
> Con l'inter di Mancini che non vince nemmeno contro i pastori danesi?
> Con il Milan di Allegri che pareggia in Polonia e in Austria ?
> L'unica squadra dove ha fatto "cilecca" è stata il Barcellona, che poi anche lì fece gol agli ottavi contro lo Stoccarda e ai quarti contro l'Arsenal, in semifinale hanno incontrato l'Inter che parliamoci chiaro, era destino che la vincessero, ora gioca in una squadra fortissima, ma è sempre stato decisivo non scherziamo.



Ha giocato in una grande Juventus, ha giocato in un grande Inter post calciopoli seppur con un allenatore cosi cosi, ha giocato in un stellare Barcellona. Insomma dai, le possibilità le ha avute eccome di giocarsi la coppa campioni in grandi squadre.


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

Si ma la parentesi con la Juventus la escluderei , era un Ibra acerbo anche se veniva forse dall'ultima grande Ajax che comunque nel 2002-2003 arrivò ai quarti di finale. 
L'allenatore conta molto, se Mancini e Allegri son due scarsi c'è poco da fare. Si, infatti come ho scritto l'unica squadra dove ha fatto cilecca è stata il Barcellona, anche se fece una discreta Champions. Vediamo che fa al Psg.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> già mi sembra che ha fatto solo 4 gol nella fase finale quindi...certo che sono tantissimi 7 gol in 4 partite di Champions...di solito con 10 gol vinci la Classifica Marcatori



Inzaghi ne fece 8 in 4 partite nel 2002-03, doppietta con il Lens, tripletta a La Coruna, doppietta all'Allianz, il 2-1 decisivo al ritorno col Bayern.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma la parentesi con la Juventus la escluderei , era un Ibra acerbo anche se veniva forse dall'ultima grande Ajax che comunque nel 2002-2003 arrivò ai quarti di finale.
> L'allenatore conta molto, se Mancini e Allegri son due scarsi c'è poco da fare. Si, infatti come ho scritto l'unica squadra dove ha fatto cilecca è stata il Barcellona, anche se fece una discreta Champions. Vediamo che fa al Psg.



sta di fatto che senza Ibra Allegri ha vinto in casa contro il Farsa 2-0 mentre l'anno prima ai quarti ci aveva pareggiato 0-0 e nel girone anche non ci aveva mai vinto... così come sta di fatto che il primo anno di Mourinho, l'Inter con Ibra uscì agli ottavi, l'anno dopo l'Inter senza Ibra alzò la Champions, così come sta di fatto che in 3 anni (2009-2010-2011) il Barcellona vinse sempre la CL escluso l'anno in cui ebbe Ibrahimovic in squadra

resta un grande giocatore, ma non si può dire che ha giocato in squadre scarse o che è colpa dei suoi allenatori se non ha vinto in Europa


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2013)

e comunque secondo me quest'anno meriterebbe lui il Pallone D'Oro (esclusi i giocatori del Bayern ovviamente, ma lo meriterebbe quest'anno più di Messi o Ronaldo)


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sta di fatto che senza Ibra Allegri ha vinto in casa contro il Farsa 2-0 mentre l'anno prima ai quarti ci aveva pareggiato 0-0 e nel girone anche non ci aveva mai vinto... così come sta di fatto che il primo anno di Mourinho, l'Inter con Ibra uscì agli ottavi, l'anno dopo l'Inter senza Ibra alzò la Champions, così come sta di fatto che in 3 anni (2009-2010-2011) il Barcellona vinse sempre la CL escluso l'anno in cui ebbe Ibrahimovic in squadra
> 
> resta un grande giocatore, ma non si può dire che ha giocato in squadre scarse o che è colpa dei suoi allenatori se non ha vinto in Europa


Ma per carità non sto dicendo che abbia giocato in squadrette ma manco sminuire quanto fatto nella fase finale perché nel bene o nel male l'ha sempre messa dentro. Poi vabbè, prima o poi una dovevamo vincerla..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Novembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> gli altri 36 quindi nn valgono??? verranno annulati il giorno del suo ritiro??
> per arrivare agli ottavi devi passare i gironi e per passare devi fare gol... nn capisco però sarebbero + importanti quelli della fase ad eliminazione...
> allora inzaghi avrebbe fatto metà dei suoi gol per niente?? ma dai...



mo vedi tranquillo...domani o stasera apro un bel topic
Pippo ne ha fatti 16! 16 nella Fase finale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Novembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi ne fece 8 in 4 partite nel 2002-03, doppietta con il Lens, tripletta a La Coruna, doppietta all'Allianz, il 2-1 decisivo al ritorno col Bayern.



appunto


----------



## Marilson (6 Novembre 2013)

vincila da solo Zlatan, il tuo popolo ti ama


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Novembre 2013)

Oggi tripletta di Ibra che giocatore


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Ma cosa aspettiamo a mandargli il coso col numero 45 e a riprenderci Ibra


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa aspettiamo a mandargli il coso col numero 45 e a riprenderci Ibra



io lo scambio oggi come oggi lo farei subito ma ricordiamo che ibra ha 32 anni, poi secondo me sono entrambi due giocatori anarchici, ibra nonostante sia fortissimo non mi è mai piaciuto più di tanto


----------



## 2515 (10 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa aspettiamo a mandargli il coso col numero 45 e a riprenderci Ibra



diamogli abate amelia nocerino abbiati matri.. di ingaggio prendono più di ibra messi insieme.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Novembre 2013)

Se ci facciamo un signor centrocampo ed una signor difesa, cedendo Balotelli o El Shaarawy non avremmo bisogno di Ibra. Vedi la Juve che ha vinto il campionato due volte con Matri, Vucinic e Quagliarella.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Novembre 2013)

Cosa abbiamo fatto...


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2013)

Con gli anni sta raggiungendo una maturità ed una serenità mentale che pazzesca. Sta migliorando come un buon vino.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con gli anni sta raggiungendo una maturità ed una serenità mentale che pazzesca. Sta migliorando come un buon vino.



secondo te quanto può durare? io credo massimo altri 2 anni


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (10 Novembre 2013)

meno male che l'abbiamo ceduto altrimenti pato non sarebbe mai esploso del tutto...ehi aspetta un momento...


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (10 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Se ci facciamo un signor centrocampo ed una signor difesa, cedendo Balotelli o El Shaarawy non avremmo bisogno di Ibra. Vedi la Juve che ha vinto il campionato due volte con Matri, Vucinic e Quagliarella.



con tutti gli aiutini che riceve lo credo bene!!


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> secondo te quanto può durare? io credo massimo altri 2 anni



Uno che in vita sua s'è sempre allenato al massimo, ha un fisico perfetto, non ha mai avuto infortuni seri può durare ancora tantissimi anni. 

Se continuerà ad avere gli stimoli giusti Ibra può giocare fino a 40 anni.

Ma da un'intervista di qualche anno fa stacca prima, per la famiglia, non certo perchè non ami questo sport. Ma si sa, le cose cambiano anche, vedremo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Uno che in vita sua s'è sempre allenato al massimo, ha un fisico perfetto, non ha mai avuto infortuni seri può durare ancora tantissimi anni.
> 
> Se continuerà ad avere gli stimoli giusti Ibra può giocare fino a 40 anni.
> 
> Ma da un'intervista di qualche anno fa stacca prima, per la famiglia, non certo perchè non ami questo sport. Ma si sa, le cose cambiano anche, vedremo.



ma dai al Top non può durare così tanto...si quando stava al Milan aveva detto che fra 2-3 anni avrebbe smesso perchè non vuole essere un peso...io credo che a 34-35 anni smette


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma dai al Top non può durare così tanto...si quando stava al Milan aveva detto che fra 2-3 anni avrebbe smesso perchè non vuole essere un peso...io credo che a 34-35 anni smette



C'è gente dotata di un fisico straordinario da madre natura, la testa del campione, la fame, la professionalità di una carriera. Parlo di Del Piero, Totti, Maldini, Giggs, Zanetti giusto per citarne qualcuno che alla soglia dei 40 anni hanno fatto/fanno la differenza.

Ibra è uno di questi, se lascia è perchè non c'avrà più voglia, non certo perchè non ce la farà. Perchè per me in Europa può giocare tranquillo fino alla soglia dei 40.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'è gente dotata di un fisico straordinario da madre natura, la testa del campione, la fame, la professionalità di una carriera. Parlo di Del Piero, Totti, Maldini, Giggs, Zanetti giusto per citarne qualcuno che alla soglia dei 40 anni hanno fatto/fanno la differenza.
> 
> Ibra è uno di questi, se lascia è perchè non c'avrà più voglia, non certo perchè non ce la farà. Perchè per me in Europa può giocare tranquillo fino alla soglia dei 40.



si ma di quelli solo Totti è ancora un trascinatore...poi come hai detto giustamente prima dipenderà molto dagli stimoli...metti caso che quest'anno o l'anno prossimo vince la Champions poi che fa? Torna da noi per vincere lo Scudetto per la settima volta? A quel punto soltanto il Real Madrid potrà dargli stimoli


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si ma di quelli solo Totti è ancora un trascinatore...poi come hai detto giustamente prima dipenderà molto dagli stimoli...metti caso che quest'anno o l'anno prossimo vince la Champions poi che fa? Torna da noi per vincere lo Scudetto per la settima volta? A quel punto soltanto il Real Madrid potrà dargli stimoli



Ma io non ho detto fino a quando giocherà, io ho detto fino a quando potrebbe giocare se lo volesse


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Novembre 2013)

Come era ovvio aspettarsi,il suo gol contro l'Inghilterra è tra le nomination del Puskas Award.
Se c'è giustizia a questo Mondo,vincerà col 90% di voti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma io non ho detto fino a quando giocherà, io ho detto fino a quando potrebbe giocare se lo volesse



si certo se vuole può giocare fino a 40 anni, ma io dicevo quanto ancora può rimanere uno dei giocatori più forti del Mondo...io penso fino a 34 anni, massimo 35...tutti i grandi attaccanti al Top sono stati dai 8 ai 12 anni come Sheva, Henry, Eto'o, Raul...Ibra è dal 2003 che è in grandissima forma, altri 2-3 anni e stop


----------



## Jaqen (11 Novembre 2013)

Il gol contro l'Inghilterra secondo me è tra i più belli di sempre mai fatti. Roba di fantasia assoluta


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

Bel siparietto con Klopp alla cerimonia del pallone d'oro:

Ibra: quando mi porti a Dortmund?
Klopp: ma per piacere...
Ibra: non di fronte alle telecamere?
Klopp: devo vendere tutta la squadra...
Ibra: vengo gratis...
Klopp: ok, avete sentito cosa ha detto...
Ibra: vado gratis a Dortmund, ma non fatelo vedere al presidente a Parigi...
Ibra: come vanno le cose? Mi piace vedere giocare la tua squadra
Klopp: è un duro lavoro ma va bene...
Ibra: se lavori duramente ottieni i meriti...
Klopp: mi piace il tuo gioco...
Ibra: grazie


----------



## Lollo interista (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Bel siparietto con Klopp alla cerimonia del pallone d'oro:
> 
> Ibra: quando che mi porti a Dortmund?
> Klopp: ma per piacere...
> ...



Uno più idolo dell'altro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Bel siparietto con Klopp alla cerimonia del pallone d'oro:
> 
> Ibra: quando mi porti a Dortmund?
> Klopp: ma per piacere...
> ...



grandi


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Il gol contro l'Inghilterra secondo me è tra i più belli di sempre mai fatti. Roba di fantasia assoluta



Mexes lo ha fatto uguale


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Sempre più pauroso, che giocatore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2014)

L'ultimo giocatore del Milan che mi ha fatto veramente sognare. 
Prendeva palla lui e sapevi che poteva arrivare un gol o succedere qualcosa di terrificante per il portiere avversario.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ultimo giocatore del Milan che mi ha fatto veramente sognare.
> Prendeva palla lui e sapevi che poteva arrivare un gol o succedere qualcosa di terrificante per il portiere avversario.



trasmetteva una sicurezza impressionante


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> trasmetteva una sicurezza impressionante



E insicurezza nelle difese avversarie. Vedevi proprio che se la facevano sotto dalla paura quando il nasone prendeva palla.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Spero per lui che riesca almeno a vincere una coppa campioni. Se lo merita.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E insicurezza nelle difese avversarie. Vedevi proprio che se la facevano sotto dalla paura quando il nasone prendeva palla.



vero xD, ma quella la trasmette anche Balotelli...solo che non da sicurezza alla squadra
può diventare quasi come Ibra, ma al momento è lontano anni luce


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Spero per lui che riesca almeno a vincere una coppa campioni. Se lo merita.



lo spero anch'io...ma non con il PSG per il bene del Calcio


----------



## Denni90 (20 Gennaio 2014)

tornerà? chissà...speriamo


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lo spero anch'io...ma non con il PSG per il bene del Calcio


Io invece sarei contento vincesse il PSG, specie se al posto suo dovessero vincere il Barca o Real Madrid.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ultimo giocatore del Milan che mi ha fatto veramente sognare.
> Prendeva palla lui e sapevi che poteva arrivare un gol o succedere qualcosa di terrificante per il portiere avversario.



. Lo rimpiango più di thiago. ...ho detto tutto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io invece sarei contento vincesse il PSG, specie se al posto suo dovessero vincere il Barca o Real Madrid.



Barca e Real hanno storia...il PSG niente...pure il Torino ha una storia migliore


----------



## andre (20 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Barca e Real hanno storia...il PSG niente...pure il Torino ha una storia migliore



Quindi se non hai storia è giusto che tu non vinca?


----------



## Rui Costa (20 Gennaio 2014)

Che storia può essere quella di una squadra comprata da sceicchi che spende solo al fine di ottenere pezzi da 90 basandosi su fama e popolarità, non riuscendo a farli coesistere per anni, con una base blanda e una disorganizzazione in tutto ciò che si fa? Aggiungendoci poi quanto sia mediocre la Ligue 1. E per altro non ci potrà mai essere storia. Non sono neanche originali. Hanno copiato il Manchester City per gestione e tutto, il quale ha a sua volta copiato il Real Madrid a livello di filosofia di campagna acquisti. La differenza è che il Real almeno ha un minimo di alchimia in campo ed è ben più vincente. In quel PSG salverei giusto Ibra e Thiago per l'appunto. Molti si son bruciati e molti si stanno bruciando. Cavani durerà un altro paio d'anni lì se gli va bene. Pastore è finito così come Lavezzi. Su Lucas no comment. Al di là di retoriche e dati di fatto, resta che tutto ciò che il PSG ha fatto è stato fallimentare. A livello Europeo, difatti, dimostra ancora una volta quanto pecchino di superbia e contenuto. Vedere Thiago e Ibra con quella maglia fa star male. Io andrei ovunque tranne che a PSG e Man City a rovinarmi la carriera. Se proprio devo andar via, vado al Real, al Barca, al Manchester UTD, ovunque vi sia una filosofia, una tecnica ed una storia ben precisa.Per il resto Ibrahimovic mostruoso. Ben più importante di Thiago Silva per noi. Quest'ultimo era una sicurezza in difesa e tutto, okay, ma Ibra giocava da solo e copriva ogni lacuna. Era lui il più importante, nonché la grossa perdita. E' il miglior attaccante al mondo. Non è ancora in fase calante nonostante l'età. Questo sarà decisivo anche a 39 anni ed anche a 39 anni lo prenderei. Lo scambierei domani stesso con Balotelli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Quindi se non hai storia è giusto che tu non vinca?



non voglio veder vincere la Champions squadre di Sceicchi che fino a 5 anni fa erano inutili...se non c'erano sti sceicchi avevamo dei Campioni oggi


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Gennaio 2014)

Eliminati dalla Coppa di Francia dal Montpellier,ha perso la sfida a distanza con Niang


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Che storia può essere quella di una squadra comprata da sceicchi che spende solo al fine di ottenere pezzi da 90 basandosi su fama e popolarità, non riuscendo a farli coesistere per anni, con una base blanda e una disorganizzazione in tutto ciò che si fa? Aggiungendoci poi quanto sia mediocre la Ligue 1. E per altro non ci potrà mai essere storia. Non sono neanche originali. Hanno copiato il Manchester City per gestione e tutto, il quale ha a sua volta copiato il Real Madrid a livello di filosofia di campagna acquisti. La differenza è che il Real almeno ha un minimo di alchimia in campo ed è ben più vincente. In quel PSG salverei giusto Ibra e Thiago per l'appunto. Molti si son bruciati e molti si stanno bruciando. Cavani durerà un altro paio d'anni lì se gli va bene. Pastore è finito così come Lavezzi. Su Lucas no comment. Al di là di retoriche e dati di fatto, resta che tutto ciò che il PSG ha fatto è stato fallimentare. A livello Europeo, difatti, dimostra ancora una volta quanto pecchino di superbia e contenuto. Vedere Thiago e Ibra con quella maglia fa star male. Io andrei ovunque tranne che a PSG e Man City a rovinarmi la carriera. Se proprio devo andar via, vado al Real, al Barca, al Manchester UTD, ovunque vi sia una filosofia, una tecnica ed una storia ben precisa.Per il resto Ibrahimovic mostruoso. Ben più importante di Thiago Silva per noi. Quest'ultimo era una sicurezza in difesa e tutto, okay, ma Ibra giocava da solo e copriva ogni lacuna. Era lui il più importante, nonché la grossa perdita. E' il miglior attaccante al mondo. Non è ancora in fase calante nonostante l'età. Questo sarà decisivo anche a 39 anni ed anche a 39 anni lo prenderei. Lo scambierei domani stesso con Balotelli.


Loro stanno facendo quello che ha esattamente fatto Berlusconi a suo tempo. Detto questo spendono e spandono adesso per poter seminare in futuro, prima o poi una storia se la costruiranno in questo modo... ah, il problema della coesistenza è un problema superato dai primi anni di gestione in stile FM, a me il PSG, ad oggi, sembra una squadra bella organizzata e rodata, con tutti i suoi pezzi da 90.


----------



## Rui Costa (23 Gennaio 2014)

Berlusconi non copiò nessun target di altre squadre. Fu un innovatore, insieme a chi gli stava intorno. Paragonare il PSG al Milan dei primi tempi è un insulto ed una cosa inesatta. Con vere squadre di calcio in giro come Real, Barça, Bayern, Borussia, ecc. dubito costruiranno mai nulla, usciranno sempre e saranno un fallimento, proprio come il Manchester City. Per di più sono in un Campionato meno prestigioso di quest'ultimo, figuriamoci. E' tutto sbagliato in quel PSG, così come a Manchester sponda City. Ah e la coesistenza funziona talmente bene che hanno già vinto varie Champions in questi anni, sisi.


----------



## tequilad (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non copiò nessun target di altre squadre. Fu un innovatore, insieme a chi gli stava intorno. Paragonare il PSG al Milan dei primi tempi è un insulto ed una cosa inesatta. Con vere squadre di calcio in giro come Real, Barça, Bayern, Borussia, ecc. dubito costruiranno mai nulla, usciranno sempre e saranno un fallimento, proprio come il Manchester City. Per di più sono in un Campionato meno prestigioso di quest'ultimo, figuriamoci. E' tutto sbagliato in quel PSG, così come a Manchester sponda City. Ah e la coesistenza funziona talmente bene che hanno già vinto varie Champions in questi anni, sisi.



Concordo.


----------



## O Animal (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non copiò nessun target di altre squadre. Fu un innovatore, insieme a chi gli stava intorno. Paragonare il PSG al Milan dei primi tempi è un insulto ed una cosa inesatta. Con vere squadre di calcio in giro come Real, Barça, Bayern, Borussia, ecc. dubito costruiranno mai nulla, usciranno sempre e saranno un fallimento, proprio come il Manchester City. Per di più sono in un Campionato meno prestigioso di quest'ultimo, figuriamoci. E' tutto sbagliato in quel PSG, così come a Manchester sponda City. Ah e la coesistenza funziona talmente bene che hanno già vinto varie Champions in questi anni, sisi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non copiò nessun target di altre squadre. Fu un innovatore, insieme a chi gli stava intorno. Paragonare il PSG al Milan dei primi tempi è un insulto ed una cosa inesatta. Con vere squadre di calcio in giro come Real, Barça, Bayern, Borussia, ecc. dubito costruiranno mai nulla, usciranno sempre e saranno un fallimento, proprio come il Manchester City. Per di più sono in un Campionato meno prestigioso di quest'ultimo, figuriamoci. E' tutto sbagliato in quel PSG, così come a Manchester sponda City. Ah e la coesistenza funziona talmente bene che hanno già vinto varie Champions in questi anni, sisi.


Berlusconi non ha copiato, certo, però spendeva come un dannato, la stessa cosa del PSG, che poi abbia copiato dal City mi frega poco. Coesistenza la vedo dalle buone prestazioni in campionato, ricordiamo che prima dell'avvento degli sceicchi il PSG non era capace, per tradizione, neanche di vincere i campionati da solo. I primi anni con gli sceicchi furono realmente disastrosi perché si è sempre speso e spanto senza raccogliere nemmeno in campo nazionale, adesso almeno lì si raccoglie, non credi che col tempo riusciranno ad ottenere anche soddisfazioni europee? Certo, non hanno vinto CL in questi ultimi anni ma credo lo faranno nel futuro se la proprietà continuerà in questa direzione... ok, non ti garba paragonarli a Berlusconi allora paragoniamoli ad Abramovich, il Chelsea che ha vinto nei primi tempi? Nulla, però prima ha iniziato con le Premier, poi dopo soltanto dieci anni è arrivata la prima Champions costruendo comunque una solida tradizione europea fatta di presenza costante e ottime prestazioni nella massima competizione. Ripeto, se il PSG persevererà come Abramovich le soddisfazioni europee arriveranno, per loro e per il City e quando poi iniziano ad arrivare certe "soddisfazioni" la tradizione te la costruisci, credo guardiate con davvero troppa antipatia a queste gestioni, perché vi avventurate, poi, in giudizi non veri perché un raccolto, seppur minimo, sta arrivando.
Altrimenti con questa mania del DNA soltanto Real, UTD, Bayern, Barcellona e Milan dovranno vincere CL fino alla notte dei tempi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non ha copiato, certo, però spendeva come un dannato, la stessa cosa del PSG, che poi abbia copiato dal City mi frega poco. Coesistenza la vedo dalle buone prestazioni in campionato, ricordiamo che prima dell'avvento degli sceicchi il PSG non era capace, per tradizione, neanche di vincere i campionati da solo. I primi anni con gli sceicchi furono realmente disastrosi perché si è sempre speso e spanto senza raccogliere nemmeno in campo nazionale, adesso almeno lì si raccoglie, non credi che col tempo riusciranno ad ottenere anche soddisfazioni europee? Certo, non hanno vinto CL in questi ultimi anni ma credo lo faranno nel futuro se la proprietà continuerà in questa direzione... ok, non ti garba paragonarli a Berlusconi allora paragoniamoli ad Abramovich, il Chelsea che ha vinto nei primi tempi? Nulla, però prima ha iniziato con le Premier, poi dopo soltanto dieci anni è arrivata la prima Champions costruendo comunque una solida tradizione europea fatta di presenza costante e ottime prestazioni nella massima competizione. Ripeto, se il PSG persevererà come Abramovich le soddisfazioni europee arriveranno, per loro e per il City e quando poi iniziano ad arrivare certe "soddisfazioni" la tradizione te la costruisci, credo guardiate con davvero troppa antipatia a queste gestioni, perché vi avventurate, poi, in giudizi non veri perché un raccolto, seppur minimo, sta arrivando.
> Altrimenti con questa mania del DNA soltanto Real, UTD, Bayern, Barcellona e Milan dovranno vincere CL fino alla notte dei tempi.



soltanto dieci anni?? Dopo aver speso più di 500 milioni...infatti io penso sarà così, appena si riprenderà il Calcio Italiano PSG, City spariranno...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> soltanto dieci anni?? Dopo aver speso più di 500 milioni...infatti io penso sarà così, appena si riprenderà il Calcio Italiano PSG, City spariranno...


Il soltanto era ironico.


----------



## Rui Costa (23 Gennaio 2014)

Spendeva come un dannato? Spendeva con cognizione di causa e consigliato dalle persone intorno a lui, il tutto con simmetrie ben precise. Il PSG non ha fatto altro che spendere a vanvera puntando solo sulla fama dei calciatori, sul loro marchio e sul fatto che fossero le stelle delle loro squadre, tutto qui. Dunque si è creata anche un'accozzaglia di doppioni e di giocatori fuori schema. Oltretutto hai visto così tante buone prestazioni e coesistenze che hanno dimostrato quanto sono forti come squadra venendo eliminati di continuo in Champions, te lo ripeto. 
Con Abramovic ed il suo Chelsea non potevi scegliere esempio più sbagliato. Prima di tutto Abramovich ha sì speso tanto, ma ha costruito qualcosa di serio, non andando a pescare fenomeni da 80 mln ovunque, ma costruendo a dovere la squadra, dandole un'identità, un blasone. Gente, Ashley Cole, Terry, Lampard, Drogba ecc. Tutta gente che è stata la bandiera del Chelsea, che è nata lì veramente come calciatore di alto livello. Cosa che il PSG non ha fatto, ha preso stelle di altre squadre, le ha unite a vuoto, non si è costruito nessuna bandiera, ha agito privo di senso. Perfino il Chelsea che non aveva storia era una squadra vera, al di là dei soldi e giocava nel modo dovuto. Poi anche nelle Coppe Europee non sempre è uscito per batoste. Se l'è giocata in varie annate come la semifinale col miglior Liverpool che vi fosse mai stato, secondo solo al Milan a quell'epoca. Se l'è giocata in finale col Man UTD perdendo solo per i rigori. Poi ha vinto Champions, EL ecc. Il Chelsea proprio con i primi acquisti e con quella costruzione si è creato un'identità a dovere. Cosa che il PSG non è stato mai in grado di fare. Sono solo l'unione individuale di tante teste da 90 che non varranno mai nulla assieme. Poi pensala così: Perfino il Chelsea, che ora è una squadra come si deve, con storia ecc, viene oscurata da tutte le altre squadre in palcoscenico europeo e lo è stata per anni. Figurati il PSG che è l'errore più puro della storia del calcio.
E sì, la CL è roba da squadre, non da individuali. United, Barça, Bayern, ecc regneranno per anni. PSG e Manchester sono un fallimento ed è qualcosa di lampante.
L'unica cosa che hanno saputo fare PSG e City è stato rovinare mercato, finanze, sopravvalutazione dei cartellini, carriere rovinate ecc. Usciranno SEMPRE.


----------



## andre (24 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non voglio veder vincere la Champions squadre di Sceicchi che fino a 5 anni fa erano inutili...se non c'erano sti sceicchi avevamo dei Campioni oggi



Anche il Milan senza Berlusconi non avrebbe vinto tutto quello che ha vinto, quindi? 
E' un ragionamento privo di senso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Gennaio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Anche il Milan senza Berlusconi non avrebbe vinto tutto quello che ha vinto, quindi?
> E' un ragionamento privo di senso



genio della lampada che centra...noi avevamo una bella tradizione, non mi piace veder vincere uscite dal nulla
l'ultima frase significa che se non venivano nel Calcio oggi i vari David Silva, Nasrì, Ibra, Cavani ecc.ecc. non stavano nel City e PSG, probabilmente rimanevano in Italia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Spendeva come un dannato? Spendeva con cognizione di causa e consigliato dalle persone intorno a lui, il tutto con simmetrie ben precise. Il PSG non ha fatto altro che spendere a vanvera puntando solo sulla fama dei calciatori, sul loro marchio e sul fatto che fossero le stelle delle loro squadre, tutto qui. Dunque si è creata anche un'accozzaglia di doppioni e di giocatori fuori schema. Oltretutto hai visto così tante buone prestazioni e coesistenze che hanno dimostrato quanto sono forti come squadra venendo eliminati di continuo in Champions, te lo ripeto.


Certo, perché Lentini è stato un acquisto fatto con cognizione di causa? Oppure Papin, pallone d'oro comprato per lasciarlo marcire in panchina? Paradossalmente il Milan ha costruito le sue squadre più forti con meno soldi di quanto era disposto a spendere, furono i Van Basten a non costare nulla oppure tutta la grande difesa degli anni '90 venuta fuori dalle giovanili, con colpi altrettanto economici alla Tassotti e Donadoni ma il Milan, all'inizio, ha sempre avuto una mentalità spendacciona, basta pensare ai vari Futre, Laudrup, Ba, Dugarry o Morfeo, tutte figurine comprate per lo sfizio di farlo.



Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Con Abramovic ed il suo Chelsea non potevi scegliere esempio più sbagliato. Prima di tutto Abramovich ha sì speso tanto, ma ha costruito qualcosa di serio, non andando a pescare fenomeni da 80 mln ovunque, ma costruendo a dovere la squadra, dandole un'identità, un blasone. Gente, Ashley Cole, Terry, Lampard, Drogba ecc. Tutta gente che è stata la bandiera del Chelsea, che è nata lì veramente come calciatore di alto livello. Cosa che il PSG non ha fatto, ha preso stelle di altre squadre, le ha unite a vuoto, non si è costruito nessuna bandiera, ha agito privo di senso. Perfino il Chelsea che non aveva storia era una squadra vera, al di là dei soldi e giocava nel modo dovuto. Poi anche nelle Coppe Europee non sempre è uscito per batoste. Se l'è giocata in varie annate come la semifinale col miglior Liverpool che vi fosse mai stato, secondo solo al Milan a quell'epoca. Se l'è giocata in finale col Man UTD perdendo solo per i rigori. Poi ha vinto Champions, EL ecc. Il Chelsea proprio con i primi acquisti e con quella costruzione si è creato un'identità a dovere. Cosa che il PSG non è stato mai in grado di fare. Sono solo l'unione individuale di tante teste da 90 che non varranno mai nulla assieme. Poi pensala così: Perfino il Chelsea, che ora è una squadra come si deve, con storia ecc, viene oscurata da tutte le altre squadre in palcoscenico europeo e lo è stata per anni. Figurati il PSG che è l'errore più puro della storia del calcio.
> E sì, la CL è roba da squadre, non da individuali. United, Barça, Bayern, ecc regneranno per anni. PSG e Manchester sono un fallimento ed è qualcosa di lampante.
> L'unica cosa che hanno saputo fare PSG e City è stato rovinare mercato, finanze, sopravvalutazione dei cartellini, carriere rovinate ecc. Usciranno SEMPRE.


Abramovic non poteva essere esempio più sbagliato? Questa è bella. Forse dimentichiamo che *soldoni* spese Abramovic per comprare gente come Duff, Hasselbaink, Wright-Phillips, un Veron finito, Zhirkov o Paulo Ferreira? Il Chelsea di errori ne ha fatti eccome, tuttavia spendendo di anno in anno, spendendo e tanto, sono stati capaci di mettere in piedi non una squadra ma più squadre che *nel corso degli anni* son riuscite a costruirsi un'identità europea culminando *soltanto dopo dieci anni* con la vittoria in Champions. Certo, ci sono stati anche gli acquisti azzeccati citati da te ma non ci sono stati soltanto loro. 
Il PSG sta facendo la stessa identica cosa, ha iniziato a spendere male ma da un po' di tempo a questa parte ha già iniziato a spendere molto ma molto bene, con chi? Ibrahimovic, Silva, Cavani, Verratti, tutta gente perfettamente amalgamata in una squadra temibile, anche loro, come il Chelsea, *nel corso degli anni* si costruiranno un'identità europea partecipando sempre alla CL e facendo prestazioni più che dignitose(per inciso, quali sono queste batoste? Il PSG arabo ha avuto modo di disputare soltanto la scorsa CL rischiando quasi di eliminare il Barcellona, mica il Celtic). Per eguagliare il Chelsea gli manca soltanto la vittoria in CL che arriverà non oggi, non domani, ma tra anni, che ti piaccia o no, ammesso che l'interesse della proprietà rimanga tale, è chiaro.


----------



## Rui Costa (24 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certo, perché Lentini è stato un acquisto fatto con cognizione di causa? Oppure Papin, pallone d'oro comprato per lasciarlo marcire in panchina? Paradossalmente il Milan ha costruito le sue squadre più forti con meno soldi di quanto era disposto a spendere, furono i Van Basten a non costare nulla oppure tutta la grande difesa degli anni '90 venuta fuori dalle giovanili, con colpi altrettanto economici alla Tassotti e Donadoni ma il Milan, all'inizio, ha sempre avuto una mentalità spendacciona, basta pensare ai vari Futre, Laudrup, Ba, Dugarry o Morfeo, tutte figurine comprate per lo sfizio di farlo.


Ma non ti rendi conto che tu stesso fai notare la differenza tra Milan e PSG? Sono imparagonabili. Il Milan oltre che una storia aveva un settore giovanile avviato, sapeva puntarci, sapeva muoversi. Gli errori di mercato da te citati dimostrano che non sempre venivano presi i TOP TOP TOP di ogni squadra, venivano fatti colpi economici e gli acquisti sbagliati rendono l'idea di come vi fosse una traccia umana nel tutto, non come il PSG di ora che non fa altro che prendere il Big dei Big da ogni squadra, per poi rovinarlo miseramente e non ottenere nulla di concreto. E' un paragone che non sussiste.


Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Abramovic non poteva essere esempio più sbagliato? Questa è bella. Forse dimentichiamo che *soldoni* spese Abramovic per comprare gente come Duff, Hasselbaink, Wright-Phillips, un Veron finito, Zhirkov o Paulo Ferreira? Il Chelsea di errori ne ha fatti eccome, tuttavia spendendo di anno in anno, spendendo e tanto, sono stati capaci di mettere in piedi non una squadra ma più squadre che *nel corso degli anni* son riuscite a costruirsi un'identità europea culminando *soltanto dopo dieci anni* con la vittoria in Champions. Certo, ci sono stati anche gli acquisti azzeccati citati da te ma non ci sono stati soltanto loro. Il PSG sta facendo la stessa identica cosa, ha iniziato a spendere male ma da un po' di tempo a questa parte ha già iniziato a spendere molto ma molto bene, con chi? Ibrahimovic, Silva, Cavani, Verratti, tutta gente perfettamente amalgamata in una squadra temibile, anche loro, come il Chelsea, *nel corso degli anni* si costruiranno un'identità europea partecipando sempre alla CL e facendo prestazioni più che dignitose(per inciso, quali sono queste batoste? Il PSG arabo ha avuto modo di disputare soltanto la scorsa CL rischiando quasi di eliminare il Barcellona, mica il Celtic). Per eguagliare il Chelsea gli manca soltanto la vittoria in CL che arriverà non oggi, non domani, ma tra anni, che ti piaccia o no, ammesso che l'interesse della proprietà rimanga tale, è chiaro.


E invece ti sbagli. Di questo passo non costruiranno nulla. Porteranno avanti solo una finanza errata e consumistica basata sulle mode del momento. Il PSG è paragonabile al consumatore medio, il tale che compra qualunque cosa in voga nel determinato momento dell'anno o all'uscita di un nuovo modello di smartphone. Il PSG conta sulle esplosioni dei calciatori di altre squadre, perché incapace di costruirsi un'identità e di farli crescere lì. Cavani è esploso nel Napoli, Silva è esploso nel Milan, Pjanic, obiettivo di mercato, è esploso nella Roma. Ciò ti dimostra come siano latenti e pieni di lacune in ogni dove. L'unica cosa che hanno è i soldi. Non hanno né progetti seri né capacità per portarsi avanti nel tempo. Non c'è neanche vivaio decente. Non si può paragonare col Chelsea perché al di là dei soldi, ha costruito da sé bandiere del Club, grazie alle quali ha avuto modo di costruirsi un'identità: Lampard, Drogba, Terry ecc. Ciò che fa il PSG è saccheggiare altre squadre ben più blasonate e con storia, ne prende i migliori pezzi e li incastona dentro di sé a vuoto. Il Chelsea è stato in grado di formarsi da sé, facendo dei soldi qualcosa di relativo. E poi non ha mai preso tutti i big di ogni squadra, se si escludono le volte di Sheva e co. Ma ripeto, è stato in grado di crearsi delle bandiere in Lampard, in Drogba, in Terry, in Ashley Cole, in Cech. Cosa che il PSG non è in grado di fare e mai farà. Per di più nessuno si ricorderà mai dei giocatori che ha perché sono stati nel PSG. La gente ricorderà Ibra per le annate a Milano, la gente ricorderà Thiago Silva per il Milan, Cavani per il Napoli, Verratti per la squadra a cui verrà ceduto etc. Il PSG non ha identità, è solo una fonte di soldi e nulla più. Uscirà sempre dalla Champions, così come il City e se in francia vince è perché non ha concorrenza. In una Serie A perderebbe dalla Juve, in una Liga verrebbe macinata da Barça e Real. Nella Bundesliga prenderebbe gli schiaffi dal Bayern e nella Premier verrebbe macinata da Arsenal e Chelsea. Questa è la realtà. Non avrà mai spazio né vincerà mai nulla finché esse esisteranno e finché si baserà solo su soldi e mode. PSG e City hanno saputo solo rovinare il calcio. Punto.


----------



## andre (24 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> genio della lampada che centra...noi avevamo una bella tradizione, non mi piace veder vincere uscite dal nulla
> l'ultima frase significa che se non venivano nel Calcio oggi i vari David Silva, Nasrì, Ibra, Cavani ecc.ecc. non stavano nel City e PSG, probabilmente rimanevano in Italia



Veramente stavamo andando in B quando è arrivato Berlusconi. 
Ma poi per dire che il PSG non ha tradizione o storia ce ne vuole.


----------



## Djici (24 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Ma non ti rendi conto che tu stesso fai notare la differenza tra Milan e PSG? Sono imparagonabili. Il Milan oltre che una storia aveva un settore giovanile avviato, sapeva puntarci, sapeva muoversi. Gli errori di mercato da te citati dimostrano che non sempre venivano presi i TOP TOP TOP di ogni squadra, venivano fatti colpi economici e gli acquisti sbagliati rendono l'idea di come vi fosse una traccia umana nel tutto, non come il PSG di ora che non fa altro che prendere il Big dei Big da ogni squadra, per poi rovinarlo miseramente e non ottenere nulla di concreto. E' un paragone che non sussiste.E invece ti sbagli. Di questo passo non costruiranno nulla. Porteranno avanti solo una finanza errata e consumistica basata sulle mode del momento. Il PSG è paragonabile al consumatore medio, il tale che compra qualunque cosa in voga nel determinato momento dell'anno o all'uscita di un nuovo modello di smartphone. Il PSG conta sulle esplosioni dei calciatori di altre squadre, perché incapace di costruirsi un'identità e di farli crescere lì. Cavani è esploso nel Napoli, Silva è esploso nel Milan, Pjanic, obiettivo di mercato, è esploso nella Roma. Ciò ti dimostra come siano latenti e pieni di lacune in ogni dove. L'unica cosa che hanno è i soldi. Non hanno né progetti seri né capacità per portarsi avanti nel tempo. Non c'è neanche vivaio decente. Non si può paragonare col Chelsea perché al di là dei soldi, ha costruito da sé bandiere del Club, grazie alle quali ha avuto modo di costruirsi un'identità: Lampard, Drogba, Terry ecc. Ciò che fa il PSG è saccheggiare altre squadre ben più blasonate e con storia, ne prende i migliori pezzi e li incastona dentro di sé a vuoto. Il Chelsea è stato in grado di formarsi da sé, facendo dei soldi qualcosa di relativo. E poi non ha mai preso tutti i big di ogni squadra, se si escludono le volte di Sheva e co. Ma ripeto, è stato in grado di crearsi delle bandiere in Lampard, in Drogba, in Terry, in Ashley Cole, in Cech. Cosa che il PSG non è in grado di fare e mai farà. Per di più nessuno si ricorderà mai dei giocatori che ha perché sono stati nel PSG. La gente ricorderà Ibra per le annate a Milano, la gente ricorderà Thiago Silva per il Milan, Cavani per il Napoli, Verratti per la squadra a cui verrà ceduto etc. Il PSG non ha identità, è solo una fonte di soldi e nulla più. Uscirà sempre dalla Champions, così come il City e se in francia vince è perché non ha concorrenza. In una Serie A perderebbe dalla Juve, in una Liga verrebbe macinata da Barça e Real. Nella Bundesliga prenderebbe gli schiaffi dal Bayern e nella Premier verrebbe macinata da Arsenal e Chelsea. Questa è la realtà. Non avrà mai spazio né vincerà mai nulla finché esse esisteranno e finché si baserà solo su soldi e mode. PSG e City hanno saputo solo rovinare il calcio. Punto.



quando dici che non vincerano mai nulla si vede solo il tuo oddio.
non ti piacciono. se e per questo mi fanno lo stesso effetto... ma vincerano.
prima o poi (e secondo me molto piu prima che poi).
il psg spende meglio di altri squadroni.
prendere thiago e verratti e l'esempio.
li altri prendono solo attacanti e fantasisti.
il psg ha preso il top in difesa.
poi con sirigu e verratti ha dimostrato che guardano a 360° e non solo guardando la classifica dei 20 migliori al pallone d'oro.
si parla di cech e drogba al chelsea ma i 2 italiani possono benissimamente fare la stessa strada e diventare bandiere del psg.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Gennaio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Veramente stavamo andando in B quando è arrivato Berlusconi.
> Ma poi per dire che il PSG non ha tradizione o storia ce ne vuole.



fai finta di non capire...nel 87 noi avevamo già vinto 2 Champions e più di 10 Scudetti questo significa avere una bella tradizione
il PSG che storia c'ha? in Coppa dei Campioni che ha fatto? 2 Scudetti in Ligue 1 che schifo sono?

Roma, Lazio, Fiorentina, Torino, Genoa insomma mezza Italia più mezza Inghilterra, altre squadre in tutta Europa hanno più storia del PSG...saranno sicuramente 30-40 club con una storia migliore


----------



## andre (24 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> fai finta di non capire...nel 87 noi avevamo già vinto 2 Champions e più di 10 Scudetti questo significa avere una bella tradizione
> il PSG che storia c'ha? in Coppa dei Campioni che ha fatto? 2 Scudetti in Ligue 1 che schifo sono?
> 
> Roma, Lazio, Fiorentina, Torino, Genoa insomma mezza Italia più mezza Inghilterra, altre squadre in tutta Europa hanno più storia del PSG...saranno sicuramente 30-40 club con una storia migliore



Speriamo fallisca allora, non merita di poter gareggiare con le altre squadre.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Gennaio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Speriamo fallisca allora, non merita di poter gareggiare con le altre squadre.



è una mia opinione eh...al posto del PSG preferisco un ritorno dell'Ajax per dire...e al posto del City vorrei un Porto, Celtic, Feyenoord, PSV per dirne alcuni...Club con una bellissima storia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Ma non ti rendi conto che tu stesso fai notare la differenza tra Milan e PSG? Sono imparagonabili. Il Milan oltre che una storia aveva un settore giovanile avviato, sapeva puntarci, sapeva muoversi. Gli errori di mercato da te citati dimostrano che non sempre venivano presi i TOP TOP TOP di ogni squadra, venivano fatti colpi economici e gli acquisti sbagliati rendono l'idea di come vi fosse una traccia umana nel tutto, non come il PSG di ora che non fa altro che prendere il Big dei Big da ogni squadra, per poi rovinarlo miseramente e non ottenere nulla di concreto. E' un paragone che non sussiste.


Ma infatti non voglio dire che Milan e PSG siano uguali eh, il Milan prima dell'avvento di Berlusconi vinse fior di scudetti e già due Coppe dei Campioni, quindi... quello che voglio dire è che la mentalità di Berlusconi non fu diversa da quella degli arabi di adesso, cioè una mentalità spendacciona, poi c'era tutta la struttura Milan a fare la differenza al contrario del PSG. Non mi permetto di paragonare il Milan al PSG, sia chiaro, sarebbe un insulto per noi e un onore troppo grande per loro. 



Rui Costa ha scritto:


> E invece ti sbagli. Di questo passo non costruiranno nulla. Porteranno avanti solo una finanza errata e consumistica basata sulle mode del momento. Il PSG è paragonabile al consumatore medio, il tale che compra qualunque cosa in voga nel determinato momento dell'anno o all'uscita di un nuovo modello di smartphone. Il PSG conta sulle esplosioni dei calciatori di altre squadre, perché incapace di costruirsi un'identità e di farli crescere lì. Cavani è esploso nel Napoli, Silva è esploso nel Milan, Pjanic, obiettivo di mercato, è esploso nella Roma. Ciò ti dimostra come siano latenti e pieni di lacune in ogni dove. L'unica cosa che hanno è i soldi. Non hanno né progetti seri né capacità per portarsi avanti nel tempo. Non c'è neanche vivaio decente. Non si può paragonare col Chelsea perché al di là dei soldi, ha costruito da sé bandiere del Club, grazie alle quali ha avuto modo di costruirsi un'identità: Lampard, Drogba, Terry ecc. Ciò che fa il PSG è saccheggiare altre squadre ben più blasonate e con storia, ne prende i migliori pezzi e li incastona dentro di sé a vuoto. Il Chelsea è stato in grado di formarsi da sé, facendo dei soldi qualcosa di relativo. E poi non ha mai preso tutti i big di ogni squadra, se si escludono le volte di Sheva e co. Ma ripeto, è stato in grado di crearsi delle bandiere in Lampard, in Drogba, in Terry, in Ashley Cole, in Cech. Cosa che il PSG non è in grado di fare e mai farà. Per di più nessuno si ricorderà mai dei giocatori che ha perché sono stati nel PSG. La gente ricorderà Ibra per le annate a Milano, la gente ricorderà Thiago Silva per il Milan, Cavani per il Napoli, Verratti per la squadra a cui verrà ceduto etc. Il PSG non ha identità, è solo una fonte di soldi e nulla più. Uscirà sempre dalla Champions, così come il City e se in francia vince è perché non ha concorrenza. In una Serie A perderebbe dalla Juve, in una Liga verrebbe macinata da Barça e Real. Nella Bundesliga prenderebbe gli schiaffi dal Bayern e nella Premier verrebbe macinata da Arsenal e Chelsea. Questa è la realtà. Non avrà mai spazio né vincerà mai nulla finché esse esisteranno e finché si baserà solo su soldi e mode. PSG e City hanno saputo solo rovinare il calcio. Punto.


Chi te lo dice che Verratti, ad esempio, non possa diventare una bandiera? Chi te lo dice non possa diventarla Ibra? Chi te lo dice che non possa diventarla Sirigu, Digne o Rabiot? Da questo punto di vista sei prevenuto, il Chelsea è vero che le ha create ma si sono rese tali soltanto dopo tanti anni e in più sono state acquistate non meno dei giocatori del PSG, Lampard dal West Ham, Cole dall'Arsenal, Drogba dal Marsiglia. Su quanto i loro acquisti siano futuribili o meno non puoi esprimerti, né puoi dire che siano "incastonati a vuoto" perché io al momento vedo una squadra con due palle così, non da CL ma di alto livello.
Quell'"uscirà sempre dalla Champions" e "non vincerà mai nulla" davvero non lo capisco... è ingiustificato, se continueranno a spendere le vittorie arriveranno, innegabilmente, questi pareri sono dettati dall'odio, mi spiace ma sei pregiudizievole.
Il discorso del paragone con gli altri campionati poi non sta in piedi, è ovvio che alcune squadre messe in campionati diversi renderanno diversamente perché non tutti i campionati hanno la stessa qualità.


----------



## rossovero (25 Gennaio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Veramente stavamo andando in B quando è arrivato Berlusconi.
> Ma poi per dire che il PSG non ha tradizione o storia ce ne vuole.



Niente revisionismi. Il Milan non stava andando in B. C´era stato 3 anni prima, nel´82-83, dopodiché sono arrivati un ottavo e un quinto posto. Nell´85-86 (Berlusconi arrivó a febbraio se non sbaglio) il Milan chiuse settimo e la stagione dopo (la prima, effettiva stagione con Berlusconi presidente) arrivammo quinti. Questi i risultati SPORTIVI.


----------



## Rui Costa (25 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non voglio dire che Milan e PSG siano uguali eh, il Milan prima dell'avvento di Berlusconi vinse fior di scudetti e già due Coppe dei Campioni, quindi... quello che voglio dire è che la mentalità di Berlusconi non fu diversa da quella degli arabi di adesso, cioè una mentalità spendacciona, poi c'era tutta la struttura Milan a fare la differenza al contrario del PSG. Non mi permetto di paragonare il Milan al PSG, sia chiaro, sarebbe un insulto per noi e un onore troppo grande per loro.


La mentalità fu diversa, non si andavano a prendere big di ogni squadra schiavizzandosi ad essi, li si adattava al Milan stesso, più grande di qualunque calciatore. Proprio per via di storia e filosofia il modo di investire soldi, per quanto lievemente esoso, fu decisamente differente. Posso capire non li paragonassi del tutto, ma davvero è un confronto che non sussiste anche a livello di investimenti. Il PSG non ha fatto altro che sbagliare. Il Milan, almeno, sbagliava con un po' di classe.


Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi te lo dice che Verratti, ad esempio, non possa diventare una bandiera? Chi te lo dice non possa diventarla Ibra? Chi te lo dice che non possa diventarla Sirigu, Digne o Rabiot? Da questo punto di vista sei prevenuto, il Chelsea è vero che le ha create ma si sono rese tali soltanto dopo tanti anni e in più sono state acquistate non meno dei giocatori del PSG, Lampard dal West Ham, Cole dall'Arsenal, Drogba dal Marsiglia. Su quanto i loro acquisti siano futuribili o meno non puoi esprimerti, né puoi dire che siano "incastonati a vuoto" perché io al momento vedo una squadra con due palle così, non da CL ma di alto livello.Quell'"uscirà sempre dalla Champions" e "non vincerà mai nulla" davvero non lo capisco... è ingiustificato, se continueranno a spendere le vittorie arriveranno, innegabilmente, questi pareri sono dettati dall'odio, mi spiace ma sei pregiudizievole.Il discorso del paragone con gli altri campionati poi non sta in piedi, è ovvio che alcune squadre messe in campionati diversi renderanno diversamente perché non tutti i campionati hanno la stessa qualità.


Verratti diventare una bandiera del PSG? Ma dai. Il ragazzo pensa solo alla Juventus, ha un procuratore che non fa altro che programmare il suo futuro altrove, l'estate scorsa era già ad un passo dal trasferimento e al momento si sta solo ''adattando'' alla situazione, ma avendo capito che quello non è l'ambiente ideale, farebbe carte false per un ritorno in Italia, alla Juve, però. E credo che avverrà. Comunque non rimarrà. Ibra bandiera? Proprio lui che ha cambiato ogni maglia in vita sua? Casomai se lo è stato, lo è stato all'Inter. Perlopiù anche al Milan nel suo biennio, molto più decisivo di quanto lo è ora, molto più carismatico, anche se pare che invece di finire in declino, continui a migliorare, di sicuro il miglior attaccante al mondo, roba che neanche Falcao, Suarez, Lewandoski e Cavani. Al PSG rimarrà ancora per poco, anche perché è a fine carriera, troppo vecchio e troppo inadatto ad essere una bandiera. Digne e Rabiot te li passo, lo potranno diventare sicuramente, poiché giocatori di medio livello, non alla pari con altri del loro ruolo in giro per l'europa, stesso dicasi per Sirigu. E queste ''debolezze'' non le rendono davvero bandiere. Poco prima hai detto che vinceranno prima o poi in Europa ecc, ora ti smentisci dicendo che non sono da CL. Quindi, anche tu lo sai. E' lampante. Non sono da CL e difficilmente lo saranno di questo passo. Nah, non ho motivo per odiare la squadra, ne disprezzo semplicemente la politica societaria, così come quella del City. Politiche così le possono adottare solo squadre come il Real, con storia ed una logica per i pezzi da 90 messi tutti insieme. Qui è tutto diverso. Gente come Nasri, Dzeko, ecc si è rovinata la carriera, è questa la realtà. E lo stesso accade nel PSG. Non hanno nulla di concreto. E' una società vuota che segue lo stesso schema di Paris Hilton: consumatrice media che compra ciò che è in voga al momento. Il discorso sugli altri campionati si riallaccia a quanto in Europa siano deboli, al di là degli acquisti stratosferici, non c'è né filosofia né logica né nulla. Perdono con tutte le citate sotto tutti gli aspetti. E non è odio, ma evidenza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Gennaio 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Niente revisionismi. Il Milan non stava andando in B. C´era stato 3 anni prima, nel´82-83, dopodiché sono arrivati un ottavo e un quinto posto. Nell´85-86 (Berlusconi arrivó a febbraio se non sbaglio) il Milan chiuse settimo e la stagione dopo (la prima, effettiva stagione con Berlusconi presidente) arrivammo quinti. Questi i risultati SPORTIVI.



[MENTION=55]andre[/MENTION]


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2014)

Tornasse il prossimo anno vinceremmo lo scudetto, ve lo dico io.


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tornasse il prossimo anno vinceremmo lo scudetto, ve lo dico io.



Impossibile, la Juve ha un'organizzazione che le altre si sognano.
Dove vuoi andare con Zapata,Bonera,Abbiati,Kakà,Robinho etc?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> La mentalità fu diversa, non si andavano a prendere big di ogni squadra schiavizzandosi ad essi, li si adattava al Milan stesso, più grande di qualunque calciatore. Proprio per via di storia e filosofia il modo di investire soldi, per quanto lievemente esoso, fu decisamente differente. Posso capire non li paragonassi del tutto, ma davvero è un confronto che non sussiste anche a livello di investimenti. Il PSG non ha fatto altro che sbagliare. Il Milan, almeno, sbagliava con un po' di classe.


Ma quale schiavitù e schiavitù... vabbè dai, stai tergiversando con un po' di retorica. La mentalità di Berlusconi è stata una mentalità spendacciona e grazie a Dio si è riusciti a costruire indipendentemente dal suo non capirne di calcio; niente di "lievemente" esoso, su acquisti come Lentini non si può sorvolare. Detto ciò *non* paragono le due società e i due ambienti ma Berlusconi è stato un arabo ante litteram. 



Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Verratti diventare una bandiera del PSG? Ma dai. Il ragazzo pensa solo alla Juventus, ha un procuratore che non fa altro che programmare il suo futuro altrove, l'estate scorsa era già ad un passo dal trasferimento e al momento si sta solo ''adattando'' alla situazione, ma avendo capito che quello non è l'ambiente ideale, farebbe carte false per un ritorno in Italia, alla Juve, però. E credo che avverrà. Comunque non rimarrà. Ibra bandiera? Proprio lui che ha cambiato ogni maglia in vita sua? Casomai se lo è stato, lo è stato all'Inter. Perlopiù anche al Milan nel suo biennio, molto più decisivo di quanto lo è ora, molto più carismatico, anche se pare che invece di finire in declino, continui a migliorare, di sicuro il miglior attaccante al mondo, roba che neanche Falcao, Suarez, Lewandoski e Cavani. Al PSG rimarrà ancora per poco, anche perché è a fine carriera, troppo vecchio e troppo inadatto ad essere una bandiera. Digne e Rabiot te li passo, lo potranno diventare sicuramente, poiché giocatori di medio livello, non alla pari con altri del loro ruolo in giro per l'europa, stesso dicasi per Sirigu. E queste ''debolezze'' non le rendono davvero bandiere. Poco prima hai detto che vinceranno prima o poi in Europa ecc, ora ti smentisci dicendo che non sono da CL. Quindi, anche tu lo sai. E' lampante. Non sono da CL e difficilmente lo saranno di questo passo. Nah, non ho motivo per odiare la squadra, ne disprezzo semplicemente la politica societaria, così come quella del City. Politiche così le possono adottare solo squadre come il Real, con storia ed una logica per i pezzi da 90 messi tutti insieme. Qui è tutto diverso. Gente come Nasri, Dzeko, ecc si è rovinata la carriera, è questa la realtà. E lo stesso accade nel PSG. Non hanno nulla di concreto. E' una società vuota che segue lo stesso schema di Paris Hilton: consumatrice media che compra ciò che è in voga al momento. Il discorso sugli altri campionati si riallaccia a quanto in Europa siano deboli, al di là degli acquisti stratosferici, non c'è né filosofia né logica né nulla. Perdono con tutte le citate sotto tutti gli aspetti. E non è odio, ma evidenza.


Questi sono tutti pregiudizi e previsioni che *non* puoi fare, chi te la da la garanzia che Verratti non sarà una bandiera? Le voci? Ma sta bene, passi anche Verratti ma nomi *validi* per ambire ad essere simbolo del PSG ci sono e anche tu li hai sottoscritti, quindi passino Verratti, passi Ibrahimovic ma i nomi papabili restano, poi soltanto il tempo ci dirà se succederà. Dire che il PSG non avrà bandiere, non avrà futuro è inesatto, è inesatto perché non prevedibile e se non prevedibile vuol dire che le uniche basi su cui fondi i tuoi giudizi sono l'odio e un partito preso contro gli arabi nel calcio.
Detto ciò, non mi sono smentito da nessuna parte, è *ovvio*, *palese* che il PSG non sia una squadra in grado di vincere la CL ad oggi 2013/2014, *ciò nonostante* resta una delle migliori squadre d'Europa che *in futuro* potrà ambire alla vittoria della CL, quindi non so niente che tu mi dici di sapere. Di questo passo, come hai scritto tu, devono continuare perché se c'è un dogma imprescindibile nel mondo del calcio è che non si vince senza soldi(o investendo nelle proprie strutture o investendo direttamente negli uomini)e il PSG i soldi li ha, l'unica variante sarà l'interesse della proprietà. Il PSG fallirà se e soltanto se la proprietà si annoierà di continuare di questo passo ma continuando di questo passo i successi arriveranno.


----------



## Rui Costa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma quale schiavitù e schiavitù... vabbè dai, stai tergiversando con un po' di retorica. La mentalità di Berlusconi è stata una mentalità spendacciona e grazie a Dio si è riusciti a costruire indipendentemente dal suo non capirne di calcio; niente di "lievemente" esoso, su acquisti come Lentini non si può sorvolare. Detto ciò *non* paragono le due società e i due ambienti ma Berlusconi è stato un arabo ante litteram.


Non c'è nessuna retorica, è la pura realtà. Tutto ciò che riguarda Milan e PSG paragonato non sussiste, paragonando i presidenti ne paragoni anche le società e ti dirò: Berlusconi-Arabi sussiste ancor meno di Milan-PSG. Gli acquisti di Berlusconi hanno avuto ben più logica di quelli arabi, inoltre ha avuto il senno di non agire mai da solo, ma di sapersi consigliare con gente di valore e, quindi, adottare strategie vincenti. Questa regola, come nel calcio vale anche altrove: *far le cose da soli porta quasi sempre al fallimento, per mero egoismo*. Ciò che hanno fatto, invece, gli sceicchi non solo è stato egoismo, ma *prosopopea esibizionistica*. Hanno acquistato per *pura moda* e non per progetto tecnico od abilità relative. Ti ripeto, è il *modus operandi di un consumatore medio che fa shopping. E non mi si vengano sempre a rinfacciare Borghi e Lentini: Il Berlusconi dei primi anni era la persona numero uno che si occupava del Milan, la maggior parte delle cose sono dovute a lui e, precisamente, era il più interessato al progetto in questione.


Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:



Questi sono tutti pregiudizi e previsioni che non puoi fare, chi te la da la garanzia che Verratti non sarà una bandiera? Le voci? Ma sta bene, passi anche Verratti ma nomi validi per ambire ad essere simbolo del PSG ci sono e anche tu li hai sottoscritti, quindi passino Verratti, passi Ibrahimovic ma i nomi papabili restano, poi soltanto il tempo ci dirà se succederà. Dire che il PSG non avrà bandiere, non avrà futuro è inesatto, è inesatto perché non prevedibile e se non prevedibile vuol dire che le uniche basi su cui fondi i tuoi giudizi sono l'odio e un partito preso contro gli arabi nel calcio.Detto ciò, non mi sono smentito da nessuna parte, è ovvio, palese che il PSG non sia una squadra in grado di vincere la CL ad oggi 2013/2014, ciò nonostante resta una delle migliori squadre d'Europa che in futuro potrà ambire alla vittoria della CL, quindi non so niente che tu mi dici di sapere. Di questo passo, come hai scritto tu, devono continuare perché se c'è un dogma imprescindibile nel mondo del calcio è che non si vince senza soldi(o investendo nelle proprie strutture o investendo direttamente negli uomini)e il PSG i soldi li ha, l'unica variante sarà l'interesse della proprietà. Il PSG fallirà se e soltanto se la proprietà si annoierà di continuare di questo passo ma continuando di questo passo i successi arriveranno.

Clicca per allargare...

Chi mi dice che Verratti non diverrà una bandiera? Il giocatore stesso, il suo agente, la volontà di ritornare in Italia e tante altre cose. Vedrai che ben presto, se non quest'estate stessa, lo vedremo andarsene di lì ed a ragion veduta. E' solo una tappa in cui stare al momento quella di Parigi, per lui. Poi con tutti gli acquisti che il PSG millanta di fare a centrocampo, fai 2+2. Perfino Cavani, che è lì da poco, si sta pentendo amaramente della cosa e si sta guardando in giro, cercando un Real Madrid ormai non più interessato. Le voci dicono cerchi lo UTD, ma è chiaro rimpianga Madrid. E non è questione di soldi, magari all'inizio si è esaltati per quello, ma presto ci si rende conto che non si vincerà mai nulla in confronto alle grandi e ci si pente. Stesso discorso per i giocatori andati al City, Jovetic in primis al momento. La rosa del PSG ben presto sarà fatta di titolari big presi da altre squadre, se già ora non lo è quasi. Questo ti fa capire che non si mira proprio a costruirsi un'identità o delle bandiere, ma grazie, non c'è alcun progetto o strategia. E' ovvio. Ibrahimovic stesso, poi, non vuol nemmeno chiudere la carriera lì, giustamente. Thiago, vedrai, farà lo stesso. Come Kakà e Shevchenko, anche lui ritornerà, quando non servirà più nulla si, ma ritornerà. E il PSG, effettivamente, chi ha? Rabiot? Equivale al nostro De Sciglio. Bandiere lì non ce ne saranno mai, non le si vuole costruire, si prendono quelle di altre squadre e sempre così sarà.Se dici che non è in grado di vincere la Champions e di competerne contro le grandi, ammetti che non è all'altezza e sia fallimentare per tutta la serie di motivi elencati. E più continuerà con la sua filosofia distorta, più si annullerà. La regola economica da te citata è inesatta, anzi, meglio dire incompleta. ''Nel Calcio senza soldi non si vince ed il PSG li ha.'', non è così. La frase corretta è ''Nel Calcio, non è vero che con i soldi si vince, dipende da come spendi.'' Ed il PSG NON sa spendere e mai saprà farlo. Perché tutta la società si fonda su quell'esibizionismo e su quelle compravendite da moda. Gente come Lavezzi e Lucas è già passata di moda. E così sarà per Cavani ed Ibra quando ne arriveranno altri. Non ci sarà mai un progetto, non si saprà mai spendere acquistando per progetto tecnico, per ruoli, per necessità e stile di gioco. Si acquisterà sempre per moda. E queste filosofie nel calcio durano ben poco, perché non si tratta di oggetti, ma di materiale umano, il quale deve coesistere in strategie ben mirate per vincere ed ottenere ciò che si vuole. E' una filosofia imprenditoriale la loro, ma è applicabile su case e capi vestiari. Non sul Calcio. Saranno SEMPRE sotto Real Madrid, Barça, Manchester UTD, Bayern ecc. ed in Champions usciranno sempre, per i motivi elencati.Addurmi odio e disprezzo verso gli Sceicchi nel Calcio e, dunque, effettuare una retroaccusa di non obiettività è solo una scusa per ciò che è lampante: non ci sono più difese per il PSG in questa discussione. Né più motivi a suo sostegno.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> inoltre ha avuto il senno di non agire mai da solo, ma di sapersi consigliare con gente di valore e, quindi, adottare strategie vincenti. Questa regola, come nel calcio vale anche altrove: *far le cose da soli porta quasi sempre al fallimento, per mero egoismo*


D'accordissimo! Berlusconi, però, da solo sarebbe stato un disastro, Berlusconi da solo compra Lentini e Berlusconi da solo non ne capisce un acca, Berlusconi da solo è un arabo e questo ho detto, niente di più semplice. Questo è incontrovertibile, per il resto sono d'accordo altrimenti affermerei che PSG e Milan siano allo stesso livello e non lo penso.



Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Chi mi dice che Verratti non diverrà una bandiera? Il giocatore stesso, il suo agente, la volontà di ritornare in Italia e tante altre cose. *Vedrai* che ben presto, se non quest'estate stessa, lo vedremo andarsene di lì ed a ragion veduta. E' solo una tappa in cui stare al momento quella di Parigi, per lui. Poi con tutti gli acquisti che il PSG millanta di fare a centrocampo, fai 2+2. Perfino Cavani, che è lì da poco, si sta pentendo amaramente della cosa e si sta guardando in giro, cercando un Real Madrid ormai non più interessato. Le voci dicono cerchi lo UTD, ma è chiaro rimpianga Madrid. E non è questione di soldi, magari all'inizio si è esaltati per quello, ma presto ci si rende conto che non si vincerà mai nulla in confronto alle grandi e ci si pente. Stesso discorso per i giocatori andati al City, Jovetic in primis al momento. La rosa del PSG ben presto *sarà fatta* di titolari big presi da altre squadre, se già ora non lo è quasi. Questo ti fa capire che non si mira proprio a costruirsi un'identità o delle bandiere, ma grazie, non c'è alcun progetto o strategia. E' ovvio. Ibrahimovic stesso, poi, non vuol nemmeno chiudere la carriera lì, giustamente. Thiago, *vedrai, farà lo stesso*. Come Kakà e Shevchenko, anche lui ritornerà, quando non servirà più nulla si, ma ritornerà. E il PSG, effettivamente, chi ha? Rabiot? Equivale al nostro De Sciglio. *Bandiere lì non ce ne saranno mai*, non le si vuole costruire, si prendono quelle di altre squadre e *sempre così sarà*.


E io di tutti questi futuri che me ne faccio? Sei un veggente per caso? Sei, che so, un profeta? Delle tue supposizioni non me ne faccio nulla. Sul fatto che Cavani "si stia pentendo amaramente" e che Ibra "non voglia chiudere la carriera lì", poi, me la rido di gusto, quindi ripeto la domanda: sei un sensitivo o cosa? A me non interessa quello che credi pensino i giocatori sennò io ti dico che Cavani si sta leccando i baffi della sua scelta e che Ibra crede nel progetto, parola tua contro la mia. Inutile parlare del resto dell'argomentazione la quale si fonda su basi assolutamente sbagliate. Non esisteranno mai bandiere? Ma su quale base? Perché? Mi devi spiegare il perché, magari avrai anche ragione ma io, almeno quando mi esprimo, su qualsiasi argomento, cerco di evitare di prevedere il futuro perché non è nelle mie e nelle nostre competenze.



Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Se dici che non è in grado di vincere la Champions e di competerne contro le grandi, ammetti che non è all'altezza e sia fallimentare per tutta la serie di motivi elencati. E più continuerà con la sua filosofia distorta, più si annullerà


Che atrocità! Non c'è cosa più vergognosa della distorsione del pensiero altrui, della strumentalizzazione per supportare il proprio. Io sto dicendo che il PSG sta intraprendendo quella strada di costruzione di una tradizione europea, fatta di partecipazione e buoni risultati(*i buoni risultati non equivalgono alla vittoria della Champions!!! Un buon risultato è anche uscire ai quarti col Barcellona*)che la porterà un giorno ad avere la testa, perché a certi livelli conta soltanto la testa, per vincere la CL. Non aver vinto la CL non significa fallimento! Perdio ma che pensiero è? Una squadra che fin'ora ha demolito le sue avversarie nel girone di CL di quest'anno e che è uscita ai quarti di finale di CL l'anno passato, venendo eliminati dal Barcellona(mica il Canicattì), con quale coraggio la si può definire fallimentare?




Rui Costa ha scritto:


> La regola economica da te citata è inesatta, anzi, meglio dire incompleta. ''*Nel Calcio senza soldi non si vince ed il PSG li ha.*'', non è così. La frase corretta è ''*Nel Calcio, non è vero che con i soldi si vince, dipende da come spendi.*'' Ed il PSG *NON sa spendere e mai saprà farlo.* Perché tutta la società si fonda su quell'esibizionismo e su quelle compravendite da moda. Gente come Lavezzi e Lucas è già passata di moda. E così sarà per Cavani ed Ibra quando ne arriveranno altri. Non ci sarà mai un progetto, non si saprà mai spendere acquistando per progetto tecnico, per ruoli, per necessità e stile di gioco. Si acquisterà sempre per moda. E queste filosofie nel calcio durano ben poco, perché non si tratta di oggetti, ma di materiale umano, il quale deve coesistere in strategie ben mirate per vincere ed ottenere ciò che si vuole. E' una filosofia imprenditoriale la loro, ma è applicabile su case e capi vestiari. Non sul Calcio. Saranno SEMPRE sotto Real Madrid, Barça, Manchester UTD, Bayern ecc. ed in Champions usciranno sempre, per i motivi elencati.Addurmi odio e disprezzo verso gli Sceicchi nel Calcio e, dunque, effettuare una retroaccusa di non obiettività è solo una scusa per ciò che è lampante: non ci sono più difese per il PSG in questa discussione. Né più motivi a suo sostegno.


E io c'avrei giurato che non avresti colto il significato della mia frase, infatti io ho letteralmente scritto: "non si vince senza soldi(o investendo nelle proprie strutture o investendo direttamente negli uomini)" quindi faccio la parafrasi: non si vince senza soldi, dunque chi ha i soldi vince ma ci sono due modi di utilizzare i soldi: investendo nelle proprie strutture(penso alle tedesche o al Barcellona) o investendo direttamente negli uomini(penso al Real, al PSG o al Chelsea), è sottinteso che bisogna spendere bene. Il PSG come mai non sa spendere? Il PSG ha raggiunto, lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta, i quarti di finale di CL l'anno passato e quest'anno è approdato agli ottavi, ha vinto il campionato di Ligue 1 l'anno scorso e lo vincerà anche quest'anno, mi devi dire perché sta investendo male.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tornasse il prossimo anno vinceremmo lo scudetto, ve lo dico io.




.solo acciuga é riuscito a perdere uno scudo con ibra.....Quotone!!

D' accordissimo anche con rui costa nell intervento qui sopra


----------



## Rui Costa (29 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo! Berlusconi, però, da solo sarebbe stato un disastro, Berlusconi da solo compra Lentini e Berlusconi da solo non ne capisce un acca, Berlusconi da solo è un arabo e questo ho detto, niente di più semplice. Questo è incontrovertibile, per il resto sono d'accordo altrimenti affermerei che PSG e Milan siano allo stesso livello e non lo penso.



Berlusconi non è affatto un arabo. Non ha quel modus operandi. Gli arabi, da meri petrolieri, cercano solo sponsor e soldi, senza la minima conoscenza calcistica, che sia anche il tipo d'aria che gonfia i palloni in campo. Berlusconi, da sempre, si è interessato al Milan nella sua totalità calcistica, sia a livello di finanze che a livello tecnico, lasciando che la sua presenza fosse costante e non solo soldi. Oltretutto, come ho già detto, ha lasciato fare. Ma il fatto che non ne capisca di calcio è una mera eresia. Come ogni cosa, ci sono sempre errori e azioni ben fatte, vale anche per lui. E quando in rosa c'erano Shevchenko e Inzaghi, con un certo Rui Costa dietro, non poteva che avere ragione e vederci giusto in un 4-3-1-2, anche se io personalmente preferisco l'albero di natale. Ti basi solo sulla distorsione che ha avuto negli ultimi tempi ed in questo caso sì, è fuori di testa, ma semplicemente perché non concepisce che non ha più elementi validi per applicare quel modulo. E vuoi sapere perché il Milan è ridotto così? Vuoi sapere perché non ci sono elementi validi? Perché ha lasciato fare al Gallo, ma soprattutto perché si è disinteressato, sia in grana che in comparto tecnico. E da quando lui ha fatto questo passo indietro in tutti i sensi, c'è stato il declino. Su queste basi è impossibile dire che non ne capisca.




Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E io di tutti questi futuri che me ne faccio? Sei un veggente per caso? Sei, che so, un profeta? Delle tue supposizioni non me ne faccio nulla. Sul fatto che Cavani "si stia pentendo amaramente" e che Ibra "non voglia chiudere la carriera lì", poi, me la rido di gusto, quindi ripeto la domanda: sei un sensitivo o cosa? A me non interessa quello che credi pensino i giocatori sennò io ti dico che Cavani si sta leccando i baffi della sua scelta e che Ibra crede nel progetto, parola tua contro la mia. Inutile parlare del resto dell'argomentazione la quale si fonda su basi assolutamente sbagliate. Non esisteranno mai bandiere? Ma su quale base? Perché? Mi devi spiegare il perché, magari avrai anche ragione ma io, almeno quando mi esprimo, su qualsiasi argomento, cerco di evitare di prevedere il futuro perché non è nelle mie e nelle nostre competenze.



I profeti non sono accettati della propria patria, quindi sì, potrei esserlo. Nah, scherzo. Chiaramente non lo sono, ma è un discorso applicabile a te stesso. *Non sei il primo che ha usato i futuri?* Non sei quello che ha detto ''Che ne sai che Verratti non *diverrà* una bandiera?'' ''Che ne sai che Ibra non *diverrà* una bandiera?'' o lo stesso che ha detto ''Che ne sai che non *faranno* grandi stagioni?'' Quindi io ti dico, *e tu, sei un profeta? Che me ne faccio di questi futuri? Sei un veggente, per caso? Cosa ne sai tu?*. Prima di rispondere non è meglio rileggere i propri post? Ciò che dici, come vedi, ti si ritorce contro. Ma a parte ciò, è da mesi che Ibra cerca un'altra squadra in cui tramontare, perché ha capito che ormai è andata. Gli scherzi con Klopp non erano solo scherzi, questo è risaputo, ma personalmente non credo voglia andar davvero lì. Da qualche altra parte, sicuramente. Cavani è vicinissimo alla Premier, ma per me resta interessato solo al Real Madrid, lo penso io perché era l'unico posto in cui voleva andare davvero, ma rendendosi conto che non vincerà nulla, accetterà le sirene inglesi, perché è così che fa ogni calciatore: una volta realizzato che non si vince nulla, cambia aria, al di là dei soldi. Per le bandiere evidentemente fingi di non leggere perché i motivi te li ho spiegati: *finché il PSG comprerà bandiere altrui sulla mera base di seguire le mode, come consumatori medi con i nuovi Iphone, non ne costruirà mai delle proprie.* Perché è così. Il PSG compra bandiere altrui, non ne costruisce. E' l'unica squadra al mondo che non lo fa. Ad eccezione del solo Rabiot, chiaramente.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che atrocità! Non c'è cosa più vergognosa della distorsione del pensiero altrui, della strumentalizzazione per supportare il proprio. Io sto dicendo che il PSG sta intraprendendo quella strada di costruzione di una tradizione europea, fatta di partecipazione e buoni risultati(*i buoni risultati non equivalgono alla vittoria della Champions!!! Un buon risultato è anche uscire ai quarti col Barcellona*)che la porterà un giorno ad avere la testa, perché a certi livelli conta soltanto la testa, per vincere la CL. Non aver vinto la CL non significa fallimento! Perdio ma che pensiero è? Una squadra che fin'ora ha demolito le sue avversarie nel girone di CL di quest'anno e che è uscita ai quarti di finale di CL l'anno passato, venendo eliminati dal Barcellona(mica il Canicattì), con quale coraggio la si può definire fallimentare?



Non sei lo stesso che ha compiuto quest'atrocità? Un buon risultato non equivale alla vittoria della champions *se si ha una squadra di medio valore*. Anche noi allora abbiamo fatto un buon risultato battendo il Barcellona ed uscendo con loro, non ti pare? Inoltre, con una rosa del genere in cui hai i cari pezzi da 90 che hai comprato con ardore, non ti puoi permettere di uscire ai quarti, specie poi con un Barcellona in netto calo rispetto agli anni scorsi. Ciò dimostra già quanto il PSG stesso non funzioni. E demolire le altre squadre del girone per poi uscire può farlo chiunque, il Milan stesso. Quindi sono io che chiedo a te con quale coraggio si può definire il PSG non fallimentare. 




Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E io c'avrei giurato che non avresti colto il significato della mia frase, infatti io ho letteralmente scritto: "non si vince senza soldi(o investendo nelle proprie strutture o investendo direttamente negli uomini)" quindi faccio la parafrasi: non si vince senza soldi, dunque chi ha i soldi vince ma ci sono due modi di utilizzare i soldi: investendo nelle proprie strutture(penso alle tedesche o al Barcellona) o investendo direttamente negli uomini(penso al Real, al PSG o al Chelsea), è sottinteso che bisogna spendere bene. Il PSG come mai non sa spendere? Il PSG ha raggiunto, lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta, i quarti di finale di CL l'anno passato e quest'anno è approdato agli ottavi, ha vinto il campionato di Ligue 1 l'anno scorso e lo vincerà anche quest'anno, mi devi dire perché sta investendo male.



*Investe male perché compra senza progetto, te lo sto ripetendo dall'inizio di questa discussione. Ciò che fa è comprare le mode attuali. Fu con Ibrahimovic dopo la mega stagione al Milan, è stato con Cavani dopo la mega stagione al Napoli, ora sarà con Pjanic dopo che è esploso st'anno a Roma e con Pogba dopo l'esplosione di quest'anno a Torino. Non ti basta come esempio per il fatto che comprino esclusivamente le mode del momento, senza un reale progetto tecnico e senza chiedersi se siano funzionali al gioco e se si integrino con gli altri di cui già dispongono? Questo è sguazzare in investimenti sbagliati, è proseguire al solo scopo di blasonarsi, senza adottare strategie od opzioni ben mirate per la realizzazione dei propri obiettivi.* Il fatto che poi mi poni come esempio a loro favore la vittoria della Ligue 1 è ridicolo a livelli stratosferici. La Ligue 1 è il campionato più mediocre che esista tra i rinomati, non vi è una sola squadra all'altezza di contrastarli ed è come mettere un laureato in una classe di bambini alle elementari. Logico vi sia il predominio del PSG. Poi l'anno scorso non c'era il Monaco e quest'anno sarà la prima annata di tale società, quindi probabile rivinca il PSG. Che poi, il Monaco, seppur pieno di soldi, sta investendo in modo mirato senza mode, senza spettacolarizzazioni e con cognizione di causa. Questo ti fa capire le differenze tra fallimentare e non fallimentare. Ah, il PSG uscirà anche quest'anno dalla Champions, perché, come al solito, ha fallito in tutto ciò che ha fatto, pensando solamente ad investimenti stupidi. 


Ti stimo come utente e tante volte mi trovo d'accordo con ciò che dici, ma questa, mi spiace, proprio non te la posso passare, perché è la prima volta che ti vedo scrivere qualcosa di così profondamente errato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non è affatto un arabo. Non ha quel modus operandi. Gli arabi, da meri petrolieri, cercano solo sponsor e soldi, senza la minima conoscenza calcistica, che sia anche il tipo d'aria che gonfia i palloni in campo. Berlusconi, da sempre, si è interessato al Milan nella sua totalità calcistica, sia a livello di finanze che a livello tecnico, lasciando che la sua presenza fosse costante e non solo soldi. Oltretutto, come ho già detto, ha lasciato fare. Ma il fatto che non ne capisca di calcio è una mera eresia. Come ogni cosa, ci sono sempre errori e azioni ben fatte, vale anche per lui. E quando in rosa c'erano Shevchenko e Inzaghi, con un certo Rui Costa dietro, non poteva che avere ragione e vederci giusto in un 4-3-1-2, anche se io personalmente preferisco l'albero di natale. Ti basi solo sulla distorsione che ha avuto negli ultimi tempi ed in questo caso sì, è fuori di testa, ma semplicemente perché non concepisce che non ha più elementi validi per applicare quel modulo. E vuoi sapere perché il Milan è ridotto così? Vuoi sapere perché non ci sono elementi validi? Perché ha lasciato fare al Gallo, ma soprattutto perché si è disinteressato, sia in grana che in comparto tecnico. E da quando lui ha fatto questo passo indietro in tutti i sensi, c'è stato il declino. Su queste basi è impossibile dire che non ne capisca.


Aeh... non so come dirtelo, meno male che Berlusconi "ha lasciato fare", come hai scritto tu! Sono d'accordo, c'è stata una valida struttura alle spalle ad aiutarlo ma Berlusconi è arrivato nel calcio con disponibilità economica e voglia di spendere, se neghiamo questo...



Rui Costa ha scritto:


> I profeti non sono accettati della propria patria, quindi sì, potrei esserlo. Nah, scherzo. Chiaramente non lo sono, ma è un discorso applicabile a te stesso. *Non sei il primo che ha usato i futuri?* Non sei quello che ha detto ''Che ne sai che Verratti non *diverrà* una bandiera?'' ''Che ne sai che Ibra non *diverrà* una bandiera?'' o lo stesso che ha detto ''Che ne sai che non *faranno* grandi stagioni?'' Quindi io ti dico, *e tu, sei un profeta? Che me ne faccio di questi futuri? Sei un veggente, per caso? Cosa ne sai tu?*. Prima di rispondere non è meglio rileggere i propri post? Ciò che dici, come vedi, ti si ritorce contro. Ma a parte ciò, è da mesi che Ibra cerca un'altra squadra in cui tramontare, perché ha capito che ormai è andata. Gli scherzi con Klopp non erano solo scherzi, questo è risaputo, ma personalmente non credo voglia andar davvero lì. Da qualche altra parte, sicuramente. Cavani è vicinissimo alla Premier, ma per me resta interessato solo al Real Madrid, lo penso io perché era l'unico posto in cui voleva andare davvero, ma rendendosi conto che non vincerà nulla, accetterà le sirene inglesi, perché è così che fa ogni calciatore: una volta realizzato che non si vince nulla, cambia aria, al di là dei soldi. Per le bandiere evidentemente fingi di non leggere perché i motivi te li ho spiegati: *finché il PSG comprerà bandiere altrui sulla mera base di seguire le mode, come consumatori medi con i nuovi Iphone, non ne costruirà mai delle proprie.* Perché è così. Il PSG compra bandiere altrui, non ne costruisce. E' l'unica squadra al mondo che non lo fa. Ad eccezione del solo Rabiot, chiaramente.


C'è una sottilissima differenza tra i miei futuri e i tuoi: il tuo futuro nega ogni positivo sviluppo della politica calcistica del PSG, predicendo con certezza matematica il loro fallimento, sulla base dell'odio per la politica attuale; i miei futuri, tanto per cominciare, non prevedono nulla di preciso, di fatto io scrivo "Che ne sai che non possa diventare una bandiera?" quindi lascio la possibilità che possa essere una bandiera come non possa essere una bandiere, tu, invece, scrivi "Non diventerà mai una bandiera", cosa che non lascia alcuno scampo, ecco perché ho denunciato questa tua tendenza profetica, io non l'ho mai fatto il profeta. Ah! Prima che tu mi venga a dire che anche io faccio il profeta predicendo un futuro roseo per il PSG: lo faccio perché mi baso sull'evidenza dei fatti e non sulle mie simpatie, l'evidenza dei fatti dice che sono diventati la squadra dominante in campo nazionale vincendo le ultime due Ligue 1 e l'evidenza dei fatti mi dice che hanno ipotecato un quarto di finale di CL e sono agli ottavi quest'anno, ecco perché continuando così e insistendo arriveranno, prima o poi, arriveranno i risultati, come il Chelsea. Il Chelsea ha speso e spanto per anni, dilapidando milioni ma alla fine i risultati sono arrivati e sai perché dico che "alla fine i risultati arriveranno"? Perché per vincere ci vuole la testa oltre alla grande squadra e se la grande squadra che hai allestito con fior di quattrini non riesce a crearsi una mentalità europea e vincente, come fa a vincere? La mentalità europea e vincente come si crea? Partecipando e tanto alle competizioni europee, background che hanno alle spalle tutte le vincitrici di CL. 
Per quanto riguarda Verratti o Ibra non so che dirti, continui con le voci e le indiscrezioni quindi non proseguo oltre. 
Sulle bandiere, invece, non faccio finta di non sentire, Rabiot potrà essere una bandiera, Sirigu potrà essere una bandiera, Digne potrà essere una bandiera.



Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Non sei lo stesso che ha compiuto quest'atrocità? Un buon risultato non equivale alla vittoria della champions *se si ha una squadra di medio valore*. Anche noi allora abbiamo fatto un buon risultato battendo il Barcellona ed uscendo con loro, non ti pare? Inoltre, con una rosa del genere in cui hai i cari pezzi da 90 che hai comprato con ardore, non ti puoi permettere di uscire ai quarti, specie poi con un Barcellona in netto calo rispetto agli anni scorsi. Ciò dimostra già quanto il PSG stesso non funzioni. E demolire le altre squadre del girone per poi uscire può farlo chiunque, il Milan stesso. Quindi sono io che chiedo a te con quale coraggio si può definire il PSG non fallimentare.


Cito il mio messaggio di sopra: " per vincere ci vuole la testa oltre alla grande squadra e se la grande squadra che hai allestito con fior di quattrini non riesce a crearsi una mentalità europea e vincente, come fa a vincere? La mentalità europea e vincente come si crea? Partecipando e tanto alle competizioni europee, background che hanno alle spalle tutte le vincitrici di CL" 
Per me il PSG deve fare questo prima di ambire alla vittoria della CL, sei tu che esigi la vittoria istantanea della Champions dopo la loro campagna acquisti, ecco come si può definire non fallimentare, perché per arrivare a certi livelli non ci vuole soltanto la campagna acquisti faraonica, ci vuole la mentalità, la testa, l'esperienza, le palle di andarsi a prendere certe vittorie e quelle non le acquisisci con i soldi. Se poi per te è un fallimento non vincere la Champions al primo colpo, allora sì, il PSG è fallimentare.



Rui Costa ha scritto:


> *Investe male perché compra senza progetto, te lo sto ripetendo dall'inizio di questa discussione. Ciò che fa è comprare le mode attuali. Fu con Ibrahimovic dopo la mega stagione al Milan, è stato con Cavani dopo la mega stagione al Napoli, ora sarà con Pjanic dopo che è esploso st'anno a Roma e con Pogba dopo l'esplosione di quest'anno a Torino. Non ti basta come esempio per il fatto che comprino esclusivamente le mode del momento, senza un reale progetto tecnico e senza chiedersi se siano funzionali al gioco e se si integrino con gli altri di cui già dispongono? Questo è sguazzare in investimenti sbagliati, è proseguire al solo scopo di blasonarsi, senza adottare strategie od opzioni ben mirate per la realizzazione dei propri obiettivi.* Il fatto che poi mi poni come esempio a loro favore la vittoria della Ligue 1 è ridicolo a livelli stratosferici. La Ligue 1 è il campionato più mediocre che esista tra i rinomati, non vi è una sola squadra all'altezza di contrastarli ed è come mettere un laureato in una classe di bambini alle elementari. Logico vi sia il predominio del PSG. Poi l'anno scorso non c'era il Monaco e quest'anno sarà la prima annata di tale società, quindi probabile rivinca il PSG. Che poi, il Monaco, seppur pieno di soldi, sta investendo in modo mirato senza mode, senza spettacolarizzazioni e con cognizione di causa. Questo ti fa capire le differenze tra fallimentare e non fallimentare. Ah, il PSG uscirà anche quest'anno dalla Champions, perché, come al solito, ha fallito in tutto ciò che ha fatto, pensando solamente ad investimenti stupidi.


Senza progetto? Senza progetto tecnico? Giocatori non funzionali al gioco?
Il PSG gioca attualmente col 4-3-3:
.................................................Sirigu(Douchez)
Van der Wiel(Jallet) Silva(Maqruinhos) Alex(Camara) Maxwell/Digne
.....................Verratti(Rabiot) Cabaye(Motta) Matuidi(Rabiot)
............Cavani(Menez) Ibrahimovic(Ongenda) Lavezzi(Lucas)

All'incirca così dovrebbe essere il PSG attuale, squadra che ha perso fino ad oggi tre partite soltanto in stagione, è in testa alla Ligua 1, ha raggiunto gli ottavi di Champions e l'ultimo acquisto in ordine di tempo è Cabaye il quale va a migliorare ulteriormente un reparto già buono sostituendo Thiago Motta. Io vedo un progetto tecnico chiarissimo, se poi lo realizzino con tanto soldi non è un problema mio, anzi, beati loro.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] @ Rui Costa [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] e co.

Ma il motivo di tutto questo off topic?

Dai per favore, se volete parlare di Arabi e Berlusconi e compagnia varia, aprite un topic... 

Qua si parla di Ibra


----------



## Rui Costa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Aeh... non so come dirtelo, meno male che Berlusconi "ha lasciato fare", come hai scritto tu! Sono d'accordo, c'è stata una valida struttura alle spalle ad aiutarlo ma Berlusconi è arrivato nel calcio con disponibilità economica e voglia di spendere, se neghiamo questo...



E' venuto nel calcio non solo con disponibilità economica e voglia di spendere ma con *voglia di vincere* e l'ha fatto. Non ha mai voluto comprare solo per moda o spettacolarizzazione come fa il PSG, ha comprato sempre con l'obiettivo di vincere. Il PSG, invece, segue una pseudo-politica basata sulle tendenze e non sul centrare realmente l'obiettivo. Non si spiegherebbe, altrimenti, come ogni anno si dedichi a comprare giocatori appena esplosi. Ah, Berlusconi ha lasciato fare in questi ultimi anni, sì, già, menomale e si è visto che fine abbiamo fatto.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> C'è una sottilissima differenza tra i miei futuri e i tuoi: il tuo futuro nega ogni positivo sviluppo della politica calcistica del PSG, predicendo con certezza matematica il loro fallimento, sulla base dell'odio per la politica attuale; i miei futuri, tanto per cominciare, non prevedono nulla di preciso, di fatto io scrivo "Che ne sai che non possa diventare una bandiera?" quindi lascio la possibilità che possa essere una bandiera come non possa essere una bandiere, tu, invece, scrivi "Non diventerà mai una bandiera", cosa che non lascia alcuno scampo, ecco perché ho denunciato questa tua tendenza profetica, io non l'ho mai fatto il profeta. Ah! Prima che tu mi venga a dire che anche io faccio il profeta predicendo un futuro roseo per il PSG: lo faccio perché mi baso sull'evidenza dei fatti e non sulle mie simpatie, l'evidenza dei fatti dice che sono diventati la squadra dominante in campo nazionale vincendo le ultime due Ligue 1 e l'evidenza dei fatti mi dice che hanno ipotecato un quarto di finale di CL e sono agli ottavi quest'anno, ecco perché continuando così e insistendo arriveranno, prima o poi, arriveranno i risultati, come il Chelsea. Il Chelsea ha speso e spanto per anni, dilapidando milioni ma alla fine i risultati sono arrivati e sai perché dico che "alla fine i risultati arriveranno"? Perché per vincere ci vuole la testa oltre alla grande squadra e se la grande squadra che hai allestito con fior di quattrini non riesce a crearsi una mentalità europea e vincente, come fa a vincere? La mentalità europea e vincente come si crea? Partecipando e tanto alle competizioni europee, background che hanno alle spalle tutte le vincitrici di CL.
> Per quanto riguarda Verratti o Ibra non so che dirti, continui con le voci e le indiscrezioni quindi non proseguo oltre.
> Sulle bandiere, invece, non faccio finta di non sentire, Rabiot potrà essere una bandiera, Sirigu potrà essere una bandiera, Digne potrà essere una bandiera.



E' il tuo futuro quello errato. Dici che io mi baso su certezze matematiche ed omissioni, ma poi basi le tue previsioni sulle stesse certezze matematiche, adoperando come esempio delle statistiche a dir poco ridicole. Io non faccio nichilismo, né profetizzo, con la stessa capacità con le quali ti improvvisi statista, ti dico che le tue statistiche si basano su cementazioni a dir poco molli. Mi dici che è un dato di fatto che stiano dominando la Ligue 1 da due anni e questo non può che farmi sorridere e stra sorridere, *è una motivazione eccessiva e labile. E' come se tu mi dici che un laureato di 30 anni con vari master sta dominando in una classe di bambini delle elementari.* La Ligue 1 è il campionato più mediocre che vi sia in circolazione e, tra l'altro, chiunque vincerebbe lì, perfino la nostra Fiorentina, scambiata col PSG, vincerebbe quella Ligue 1. Il tasso qualitativo di quel campionato è il più basso confrontato con gli altri. Solo dall'anno prossimo si potrà fare delle vere valutazioni, visto che sarà il secondo anno di un AS Monaco finalmente rodato. E poi voglio vedere dove finisce il predominio. Pormi come esempio la vittoria di due Ligue 1 è una sconfitta di partenza. E continui a mettermi di mezzo il Chelsea, *sbagliando*. Il Chelsea *non ha mai adottato un mercato basato sulla mera moda e sulla tendenza, ma soprattutto non ha mai prelevato bandiere di tutte le big, ma ne ha sapute costruire delle proprie, come Lampard, Drogba, Ashley Cole e compagnia varia. Ciò che il PSG non fa, dato che sa solo comprare giocatori in esplosione, simboli di altre squadre e non propri. Oltretutto nel Chelsea c'erano progetti tecnici e su quella panchina sedeva un certo Mou, che per quanto fallimentare in Europa, aveva le sue strategie. Il PSG, tra l'altro, sta solo cambiando allenatori.* Le squadre con mentalità vincente si costruiscono con precisi progetti tecnici e con una filosofia, cosa che il PSG non ha, neanche a livello calcistico. Per altro stai citando un giovanissimo come Rabiot, che ti passo anch'io stesso, ma con Digne e Sirigu è poca roba, non a livello di qualità, ma d'esempio, visto che è comunque poco materiale rispetto alle bandiere che di norma una squadra crea. Inoltre citandomi la Champions continui a non dare basi solide alle tue argomentazioni, visto che tutte le squadre escono ai quarti e agli ottavi, ma non hanno la mega rosa del PSG e questo fa pensare quanto fallimentare esso sia. Usare il fatto che io odi un determinato modo di fare come quello degli sceicchi, è solo una scusa, più flebile delle parole, mi spiace ma ciò non ti fa dimostrare i concetti che stai esplicando.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cito il mio messaggio di sopra: " per vincere ci vuole la testa oltre alla grande squadra e se la grande squadra che hai allestito con fior di quattrini non riesce a crearsi una mentalità europea e vincente, come fa a vincere? La mentalità europea e vincente come si crea? Partecipando e tanto alle competizioni europee, background che hanno alle spalle tutte le vincitrici di CL"
> Per me il PSG deve fare questo prima di ambire alla vittoria della CL, sei tu che esigi la vittoria istantanea della Champions dopo la loro campagna acquisti, ecco come si può definire non fallimentare, perché per arrivare a certi livelli non ci vuole soltanto la campagna acquisti faraonica, ci vuole la mentalità, la testa, l'esperienza, le palle di andarsi a prendere certe vittorie e quelle non le acquisisci con i soldi. Se poi per te è un fallimento non vincere la Champions al primo colpo, allora sì, il PSG è fallimentare.



Non arrivi all'incipit di ciò che sto cercando di dire: Finché il PSG è come è adesso, non potrà mai avere quel passo in più e compiere quanto dici o millanti che essi stiano facendo. *L'unica filosofia* che ha il PSG è comprare i giocatori in voga al momento, senza farsi domande, inserirli nella propria società ed aspettarsi qualcosa, ma soprattutto ergendosi a gran maestra verso le altre società, ponendo il proprio fondo monetario in bella vista, con comportamenti a dir poco esibizionistici, con i quali si spera di porre oblio sulle palesi lacune e mancanze tecniche/di filosofia che la loro società ha. Lì non si ragiona nel costruire un modulo, uno stile di gioco, un'utilità tattica, precisioni di comportamento etc... ma solo *''Quale giocatore va di moda ora? Compriamolo dai''*



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Senza progetto? Senza progetto tecnico? Giocatori non funzionali al gioco?
> Il PSG gioca attualmente col 4-3-3:
> .................................................Sirigu(Douchez)
> Van der Wiel(Jallet) Silva(Maqruinhos) Alex(Camara) Maxwell/Digne
> ...



E allora? Anch'io potrei fare una formazione simile con il loro budget:

Casillas
Montoya - Sergio Ramos - Pique - Alaba
Pjanic - Gundogan - Iniesta
Ronaldo - Cavani - Messi

Secondo te vinco qualcosa al di fuori della Ligue 1? Secondo te un simile 4-3-3 è realmente funzionale? Ma dai. L'esempio che hai fatto è una forzatura e mi hai lanciato un assist incredibile. *Mi dici che il PSG ha perso solo 3 partite con quella rosa in un campionato come la Ligue 1. Allora io ti cito la Roma che ha perso solo una partita in un campionato come la Serie A, che per quanto inferiore alla Premier, è comunque meglio. Ed ha una rosa che non raggiunge quei livelli. * Sta raggiungendo la qualificazione in Champions e l'ultimo acquisto è Nainggolan il quale va a migliorare un reparto già buono. Differenze tra PSG e Roma? La Roma ha una strategia ben mirata e incastona tutti alla perfezione, ottenendo giocatori essenziali e con caratteristiche differenti quali De Rossi (Mediano d'Impostazione Difensiva) - Strootman (Centrocampista tornante e di inserimento) Pjanic (Centrocampista tecnico e di regia) + Nainggolan (Incontrista con doti di tiro da fuori). Tutti acquisti mirati e di perfetta coesione. Con gli esempi che hai fatto, mi hai reso lecito farti questo che fa capire quanto il tuo non sussista. *In Ligue 1 può dominare chiunque ed il PSG dovrebbe vincerle tutte invece che perderne solo 3. Non dovrebbe? Allora ti cito la prima Juve vincente: nessuna sconfitta in un campionato come la Serie A.* Il PSG non ha nessun progetto tecnico ed è fallimentare, continuando di questo passo continuerà a non ottenere nulla e non sono profezie, ma nette conclusioni su *statistiche pure.*





Detto ciò, chiudo l'Off Topic che abbiamo portato avanti fin troppo. Se vuoi rispondermi, apri un Topic. Lieto di parteciparvi perché la discussione a riguardo mi ha preso non poco. E credo che i nostri pareri, comunque, rappresentino quelli dei due lati d'utenza che vedono in queste ottiche il PSG.



Ritornando in Topic, volevo fare una piccola analisi di Ibra. Per come tiene il passo e per come gioca, credo possa essere uno di quei casi isolati in cui un giocatore possa arrivare tranquillamente ai 39 in campo. Un po' come Totti. Chiaramente per uno in quel ruolo è un po' più difficile, ma Ibrahimovic non ha fatto mai della corsa qualcosa di essenziale. Sa benissimo giocare da fermo ottenendo la medesima potenza, anche su calcio piazzato sa rendersi letale. Sinceramente uno così lo vorrei sempre nella mia squadra. Ciò che mi fa strano è che ultimamente lo vedo rassegnato, quasi fuori dai giochi, come se avesse accettato la posizione del fatto che ormai il treno è passato ed è troppo tardi, sia per Champions che per Pallone D'Oro.

In tutta sincerità non so se sono solo mie impressioni, ma vedo la sua fama calata e, nonostante le grandi prestazioni, lo vedo stanco nell'animo. Perciò mi trasuda quella sorta di rassegnazione. Mantiene comunque le doti di leader. Mi spiace non sia riuscito a vincere quel maledetto trofeo, perché al di là di Messi e CR7 che sono casi isolati, vedo Ibrahimovic come il miglior attaccante del decennio. Non è Van Bastan perché Marco è tuttoggi inarrivabile, ma uno forte come lui, ragazzi, io non lo vedo e chi mi pone gli esempi di Suarez, Falcao e Cavani mi fa ridere. Ok, sono fortissimi, ma questo ragazzo è di un altro pianeta.

La domanda però è *dove la finisce 'sta carriera?* Io, nonostante tutto, spero ritorni da noi, prima o poi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Febbraio 2014)

aspetto di vederlo contro le grandi in Europa (contro Barca, Bayern, Real, Chelsea, Borussia) per dire miglior giocatore al Mondo


----------



## tequilad (10 Marzo 2014)

Brutto l'assist di sabato a Lavezzi.....!!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Marzo 2014)

Piccolo OT: Sono tornate sul Nike Store le maglie in edizione limitata "Dare To Zlatan".
Ovviamente ho già ordinato la mia


----------

